# My personal Beethoven string quartet journey....



## Itullian

I'm gonna post my journey through these awesome works so far. Hope you enjoy the ride. 
Alphabetically:

Alan Berg 1st cycle, ADD/DDD,EMI very good sound & performance, required listening
Artemis, Virgin,DDD very good sound and performance
Belcea, Alpha,DDD, very good sound & performance
Borodin, Chandos,DDD, very good sound and performance
Budapest,Sony,mono, good mono sound, good performance
Cremona Quatetto,Audite,DDD, superb sound and playing, a favorite
Cypress, Avie,DDD,very good sound and performance, a fav
Emerson, DGG,DDD,very good sound and performance
Guarneri, Brilliant,DDD,very good sound & performance, a favorite
Hungarian, EMI, mono, good mono sound, great performance
Italiano Quartetto,Philips/Decca,ADD, very good sound & great performance, a classic
Juilliard live, CBS,DDD, very good sound & performance, has the excitement of a live performance
Leipzig,MDG,DDD, excellent sound & performance
Takacs,Decca,DDD, excellent sound and performance
Prazak,PRAGA,DDD, fantastic sound & great performance, a fav
Tokyo, RCA,DDD, excellent sound and performance, a fav
Vegh, Digitals,mono, pretty good sound for mono & great performance.
Vermeer, Warner, DDD, very good sound & performance

Here's where I know some will disagree with me.
Cycles I did not care too much for.
Talich, I just can't get by the recorded sound, I've tried many times and I give up. That violin,UGH.
Gewandhaus, I just don't care for the light sound the cycle has.
No gravitas at all. I always feel like I need to turn up the volume.
Colorado, it's not bad, I just don't like the prominence of the 1st violin and I have heard better performances.
Elias, just heard samples but the strident first violin kills me.
Orford, excellent playing but the volume fluctuates up and down with different quartets.

I'm still waiting to receive in the mail the Smetana and Lindsays so I'll update later on those.

I have the first 2 volumes of the Cuarteto Casals on Harmonia Mundi and love them.

The surprise so far is the Cypress cycle on Avie. I just love the sound and performance there.

I hope you enjoyed this and I'm sure some interesting comments will follow.
Thank for reading this. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Thanks for your thoughts on these! BTW my Belcea cycle has the Grosse Fuge as the last track, track 9, on CD #5 -- after Op. 18 No. 3 and No. 5! I think they were going through some contortions in order to get everything onto 8 discs.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on these! BTW my Belcea cycle has the Grosse Fuge as the last track, track 9, on CD #5 -- after Op. 18 No. 3 and No. 5! I think they were going through some contortions in order to get everything onto 8 discs.


You're right!!! Corrected. Thank you


----------



## flamencosketches

What would you says is your all-time favorite? 

I haven't heard all of the quartets, but the Quartetto Italiano has something special to say with just about all of them...


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> What would you says is your all-time favorite?
> 
> I haven't heard all of the quartets, but the Quartetto Italiano has something special to say with just about all of them...


I could definitely go with the Italiano. They couple beauty and depth. Very good sound too.


----------



## wkasimer

Am I the only one who likes the Alexander Quartet's second cycle?:


----------



## Barbebleu

wkasimer said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Alexander Quartet's second cycle?:
> 
> View attachment 116536


So far, it would appear to be the case.:lol:


----------



## D Smith

Thank for sharing your thoughts, Itullian. Where did you find time to listen to all those? Of the ones I've heard which is probably only 20% of your list I generally agree with your assessments. I disagree with your comment about the Elias however. I don't find them strident at all, but vigorous and sinewy when called for and have a fresh sound and interpretation. They are a favourite current cycle. But each to their own!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> I'm still waiting to receive in the mail the . . .  Lindsays so I'll update later on those.


I was about to say, what, no Lindsays?


----------



## joen_cph

I find that the Alban Berg Quartet set has a very peculiar sound, compared to the others I've heard.

My LP set with the Hungarian String Quartet says stereo
https://www.discogs.com/Hungarian-String-Quartet-Beethoven-BeethovenString-Quartets/release/13036241


----------



## Itullian

joen_cph said:


> I find that the Alban Berg Quartet set has a very peculiar sound, compared to the others I've heard.
> 
> My LP set with the Hungarian String Quartet says stereo
> https://www.discogs.com/Hungarian-String-Quartet-Beethoven-BeethovenString-Quartets/release/13036241


There are two sets of the Hungarians. A stereo and mono. Both on EMI.
Haven't heard the stereo set .......yet


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> What would you says is your all-time favorite?
> 
> I haven't heard all of the quartets, but the Quartetto Italiano has something special to say with just about all of them...


They are serious.

Some people think that there's a playful side to the music which the Italiano miss.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> I find that the Alban Berg Quartet set has a very peculiar sound, compared to the others I've heard.


I wonder what you're getting at there, the sound seems quite natural to me, a pretty good representation of what they actually sounded like from memory. I find it a consistently rewarding set, I'm not sure that you can do better.


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Alexander Quartet's second cycle?:
> 
> View attachment 116536


A couple of weeks ago I listened to their first op 131, and intend to listen to their second soon. Do you know why they re-recorded?


----------



## Mandryka

Itullian said:


> I'm gonna post my journey through these awesome works so far. Hope you enjoy the ride.
> Alphabetically:
> 
> Alan Berg 1st cycle, ADD/DDD,EMI very good sound & performance, required listening
> Artemis, Virgin,DDD very good sound and performance
> Belcea, Alpha,DDD, very good sound & performance
> Borodin, Chandos,DDD, very good sound and performance
> Budapest,Sony,mono, good mono sound, good performance
> Cremona Quatetto,Audite,DDD, superb sound and playing, a favorite
> Cypress, Avie,DDD,very good sound and performance, a fav
> Emerson, DGG,DDD,very good sound and performance
> Guarneri, Brilliant,DDD,very good sound & performance, a favorite
> Hungarian, EMI, mono, good mono sound, great performance
> Italiano Quartetto,Philips/Decca,ADD, very good sound & great performance, a classic
> Juilliard live, CBS,DDD, very good sound & performance, has the excitement of a live performance
> Leipzig,MDG,DDD, excellent sound & performance
> Takacs,Decca,DDD, excellent sound and performance
> Prazak,PRAGA,DDD, fantastic sound & great performance, a fav
> Tokyo, RCA,DDD, excellent sound and performance, a fav
> Vegh, Digitals,mono, pretty good sound for mono & great performance.
> Vermeer, Warner, DDD, very good sound & performance
> 
> Here's where I know some will disagree with me.
> Cycles I did not care too much for.
> Talich, I just can't get by the recorded sound, I've tried many times and I give up. That violin,UGH.
> Gewandhaus, I just don't care for the light sound the cycle has.
> No gravitas at all. I always feel like I need to turn up the volume.
> Colorado, it's not bad, I just don't like the prominence of the 1st violin and I have heard better performances.
> Elias, just heard samples but the strident first violin kills me.
> Orford, excellent playing but the volume fluctuates up and down with different quartets.
> 
> I'm still waiting to receive in the mail the Smetana and Lindsays so I'll update later on those.
> 
> I have the first 2 volumes of the Cuarteto Casals on Harmonia Mundi and love them.
> 
> The surprise so far is the Cypress cycle on Avie. I just love the sound and performance there.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this and I'm sure some interesting comments will follow.
> Thank for reading this. :tiphat:


What is the ABQ first cycle, I mean is there a second Beethoven cycle? The only one I know is on EMI.


----------



## KenOC

Mandryka said:


> What is the ABQ first cycle, I mean is there a second Beethoven cycle? The only one I know is on EMI.


The ABQ recorded a live cycle which can be had on DVD. Not bad but maybe not better.


----------



## joen_cph

Mandryka said:


> I wonder what you're getting at there, the sound seems quite natural to me, a pretty good representation of what they actually sounded like from memory. I find it a consistently rewarding set, I'm not sure that you can do better.


I've owned the Middle Quartets but skipped them many years ago (but I'd probably be keeping them nowadays). So I only have mp3 sources as regards the sound now. Difficult to describe, but perhaps there's something compressed-yet-far and silvery to it, though not excessively, compared to the others, IMO. At least in that format; it might be felt different with better equipment/surces. I feel there's more warmth and natural space and sound in some of the other recordngs. But maybe that's just me.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8550552--beethoven-complete-string-quartets


----------



## premont

Itullian said:


> I'm gonna post my journey through these awesome works so far. Hope you enjoy the ride.


Very interesting project. I own most of the cycles, you list, and I shall follow your journey with great attention.


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Alexander Quartet's second cycle?:
> 
> View attachment 116536


No, I really like the Alexanders too. Much better than their first set.


----------



## Itullian

Mandryka said:


> What is the ABQ first cycle, I mean is there a second Beethoven cycle? The only one I know is on EMI.


The first cycle is DDD and ADD and is the one in the box set.
There is a second live cycle on EMI issued in 2 CD volumes. DDD


----------



## Itullian

Getting ready to update.....stay tuned


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> I'm gonna post my journey through these awesome works so far. Hope you enjoy the ride.
> Alphabetically:
> 
> Alan Berg 1st cycle, ADD/DDD,EMI very good sound & performance, required listening
> Artemis, Virgin,DDD very good sound and performance
> Belcea, Alpha,DDD, very good sound & performance
> Borodin, Chandos,DDD, very good sound and performance
> Budapest,Sony,mono, good mono sound, good performance
> Cremona Quatetto,Audite,DDD, superb sound and playing, a favorite
> Cypress, Avie,DDD,very good sound and performance, a fav
> Emerson, DGG,DDD,very good sound and performance
> Guarneri, Brilliant,DDD,very good sound & performance, a favorite
> Hungarian, EMI, mono, good mono sound, great performance
> Italiano Quartetto,Philips/Decca,ADD, very good sound & great performance, a classic
> Juilliard live, CBS,DDD, very good sound & performance, has the excitement of a live performance
> Leipzig,MDG,DDD, excellent sound & performance
> Takacs,Decca,DDD, excellent sound and performance
> Prazak,PRAGA,DDD, fantastic sound & great performance, a fav
> Tokyo, RCA,DDD, excellent sound and performance, a fav
> Vegh, Digitals,mono, pretty good sound for mono & great performance.
> Vermeer, Warner, DDD, very good sound & performance
> 
> Here's where I know some will disagree with me.
> Cycles I did not care too much for.
> Talich, I just can't get by the recorded sound, I've tried many times and I give up. That violin,UGH.
> Gewandhaus, I just don't care for the light sound the cycle has.
> No gravitas at all. I always feel like I need to turn up the volume.
> Colorado, it's not bad, I just don't like the prominence of the 1st violin and I have heard better performances.
> Elias, just heard samples but the strident first violin kills me.
> Orford, excellent playing but the volume fluctuates up and down with different quartets.
> 
> I'm still waiting to receive in the mail the Smetana and Lindsays so I'll update later on those.
> 
> I have the first 2 volumes of the Cuarteto Casals on Harmonia Mundi and love them.
> 
> The surprise so far is the Cypress cycle on Avie. I just love the sound and performance there.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this and I'm sure some interesting comments will follow.
> Thank for reading this. :tiphat:


Since I posted this list I've added a few more cycles.
Wihan Quartet live, Nimbus, DDD, Energetic, fresh performances, good sound
Melos Quartet, DDG, DDD, sophisticated nuanced playing
Tokyo, Harmonia Mundi, DDD, classical, polished playing
Smetana Quartet, Denon, DDD, beautifully recorded, beautiful playing
Medici Quartet, Nimbus, DDD, simple no frills playing

All very good depending on individual taste.


----------



## Merl

Thanks for this, Itullian. I have most of these sets and agree with many of your comments. Of those you've mentioned I don't much care for the Orford at all, the Borodin are stiff, Gewandhaus a bit light, Colorado average. Of those you mentioned the Italianos were my first set and a true benchmark of great sets. Vegh, Takacs, Alban Berg, Suske and Cypress are also terrific. I quite like the Talich (that violin is OK to me, lol) and Alexanders 2 is a big improvement on 1. Looking forward to hearing all of the Casals. That's a lovely set up to now.


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


> Tokyo, RCA,DDD, excellent sound and performance, a fav


There is a more recent cycle by the Tokyo Quartet on Harmonia Mundi - unfortunately the box I have is out of print getting them piece by piece may be expensive: Part one looks like this:


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Thanks for this, Itullian. I have most of these sets and agree with many of your comments. Of those you've mentioned I don't much care for the Orford at all, the Borodin are stiff, Gewandhaus a bit light, Colorado average. Of those you mentioned the Italianos were my first set and a true benchmark of great sets. Vegh, Takacs, Alban Berg, Suske and Cypress are also terrific. I quite like the Talich (that violin is OK to me, lol) and Alexanders 2 is a big improvement on 1. Looking forward to hearing all of the Casals. That's a lovely set up to now.


I agree with all your comments.


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> There is a more recent cycle by the Tokyo Quartet on Harmonia Mundi - unfortunately the box I have is out of print getting them piece by piece may be expensive: Part one looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 119122


I bought the whole thing when it was available as a cheap box set, and was disappointed; I found much of it too slack for my taste. Their earlier RCA set is considerably better.


----------



## DavidA

Thanks for sharing that, Itullian. Like has been said I wonder how you find the time to listen to all those, especially as you are a Wagner fan too! :lol:

But of those you mention I have the ABQ which is very fine and also the Takacs which appears to be the recommended version these days. I can't say these are my favourite LvB works - more admired than loved.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> I bought the whole thing when it was available as a cheap box set, and was disappointed; I found much of it too slack for my taste. Their earlier RCA set is considerably better.


I would describe it as warm and relaxed with great tone. Not the most natural choice for some of the music, but it provides a change of pace from the other cycles I own. (Same goes for their Schubert Quintet.)


----------



## wkasimer

jegreenwood said:


> I would describe it as warm and relaxed with great tone. Not the most natural choice for some of the music, but it provides a change of pace from the other cycles I own.


"Warm and relaxed" is a pretty good description. But if I want that (and I usually don't in this music), I've already got the Italiano set, or Alexander 2, which is a little less relaxed.


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> "Warm and relaxed" is a pretty good description. But if I want that (and I usually don't in this music), I've already got the Italiano set, or Alexander 2, which is a little less relaxed.


Yeah, I agree about the last Tokyo set
I much prefer the earlier one. I think there's only me and you who rate the Alexanders' 2nd cycle, Wkasimer. Dunno why. I think it's an excellent one.


----------



## wkasimer

Merl said:


> YI think there's only me and you who rate the Alexanders' 2nd cycle, Wkasimer. Dunno why. I think it's an excellent one.


Lots of reasons. I suspect that most people haven't heard of the group. I probably wouldn't have, either, if they hadn't been the recording that Robert Greenberg chose to illustrate his course on the quartets. It's also expensive, in an era when it's pretty easy to find set of the quartets selling for $2-3 per CD - although when it sells on eBay, it's often surprisingly inexpensive:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...tets-CD-Jan-2010-9-Discs-Foghorn/273815142673

BTW, this should not be confused with their first set on Arte Nova, with a different first violinist. Not as good, and not as well recorded.


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> Lots of reasons. I suspect that most people haven't heard of the group. I probably wouldn't have, either, if they hadn't been the recording that Robert Greenberg chose to illustrate his course on the quartets. It's also expensive, in an era when it's pretty easy to find set of the quartets selling for $2-3 per CD - although when it sells on eBay, it's often surprisingly inexpensive:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...tets-CD-Jan-2010-9-Discs-Foghorn/273815142673
> 
> BTW, this should not be confused with their first set on Arte Nova, with a different first violinist. Not as good, and not as well recorded.


You can get the first set in one of those massive, complete Beethoven Editions from Brilliant (cant remember which one - 60CD?). It's decent but the recording, as you say, is not great and it's nowhere near as accomplished. The Foghorn one is very very good.


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> Lots of reasons. I suspect that most people haven't heard of the group. I probably wouldn't have, either, if they hadn't been the recording that Robert Greenberg chose to illustrate his course on the quartets. It's also expensive, in an era when it's pretty easy to find set of the quartets selling for $2-3 per CD - although when it sells on eBay, it's often surprisingly inexpensive:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...tets-CD-Jan-2010-9-Discs-Foghorn/273815142673
> 
> BTW, this should not be confused with their first set on Arte Nova, with a different first violinist. Not as good, and not as well recorded.


I just ordered it.  :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Just got out my Melos Quartet cycle on DGG.
What a wonderful quartet they were.!


----------



## KenOC

Don't forget the deal of the year: The Colorado Quartet playing the complete Beethoven cycle for ... $0.99. Check the reviews -- 80% are 5-star, the other 20% 4-star.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Don't forget the deal of the year: The Colorado Quartet playing the complete Beethoven cycle for ... $0.99. Check the reviews -- 80% are 5-star, the other 20% 4-star.


It's a pretty great set IMO (if nothing else, it's good to have a new-ish, digitally recorded set to contrast with my Italiano set), but I believe Itullian has said he's not a fan of the Colorado cycle.


----------



## Itullian

Been listening a lot to the Melos Quartet cycle on DDG.
It's awesome.
How the hell is this OOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merl

Today I bought the whole Medici set for £3 from a charity shop. It's a good starter set but for £3 I couldnt say no. Had it on mp3 for years.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Today I bought the whole Medici set for £3 from a charity shop. It's a good starter set but for £3 I couldnt say no. Had it on mp3 for years.


True, very plain. It's ok but I don't listen to it much.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Been listening a lot to the Melos Quartet cycle on DDG.
> It's awesome.
> How the hell is this OOP!!!!!!!!!!!


Beats me. I suspect that DG decided that the Emerson and Hagen quartets were better sellers in the US and Europe, respectively. But I'm surprised that they haven't reissued this.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> It's a pretty great set IMO (if nothing else, it's good to have a new-ish, digitally recorded set to contrast with my Italiano set), but I believe Itullian has said he's not a fan of the Colorado cycle.


Believe he did. But of course he's _*WRONG!*_


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> True, very plain. It's ok but I don't listen to it much.


Me neither. Thought it would look nice in the CD racks. Lol


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you ever hear this quartet? It's the only one I've got on CD and seems to me quite nice. I don't really listen to them now, but that's because of spotify. Anyway Beethoven quartets are my favorite Beethoven


----------



## Itullian

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 119459
> 
> Did you ever hear this quartet? It's the only one I've got on CD and seems to me quite nice. I don't really listen to them now, but that's because of spotify. Anyway Beethoven quartets are my favorite Beethoven


Yes, $I have heard some and liked it.
But that set is hard to find.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> Yes, $I have heard some and liked it.
> But that set is hard to find.


Amazon has a copy for $ 143.


----------



## Itullian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Amazon has a copy for $ 143.


Thanks, I think I'll wait


----------



## Itullian

Well, folks, I am at it again.
Adding another cycle to my collection.
I sent for the first 3 volumes of the Kodaly cycle
on Naxos and
liked it well enough to get the set.
I have the Kodaly's Haydn set and loved it so I gave these a try.

Excellent playing here by the Kodaly.
A slightly reverberant acoustic and the instruments sound great.
The Kodaly use tempos a bit slower than most, but not overly so.
Another set to love and cherish. 

oh, I forgot. Saw the Budapest set for 16 dollars so I couldn't resist getting it.


----------



## Itullian

i received from Presto today the next 2 volumes of the Wihan set.
i already have the first volume.
These are energetic, live performances recorded well.


----------



## Itullian

i also received via ebay the Alexander Quartet's cycle on Foghorn.
Thank you to wkasimer for the heads up on this purchase.
I'll listen after the Wihan set.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> i also received via ebay the Alexander Quartet's cycle on Foghorn.
> Thank you to wkasimer for the heads up on this purchase.
> I'll listen after the Wihan set.


It's a good one.


----------



## Itullian

Been listening to this set.
Excellent


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


> i also received via ebay the Alexander Quartet's cycle on Foghorn.
> Thank you to wkasimer for the heads up on this purchase.
> I'll listen after the Wihan set.





> Am I the only one who likes the Alexander Quartet's second cycle?:





> It's a good one.





> Been listening to this set.
> Excellent





> Of those you mentioned the Italianos were my first set and a true benchmark of great sets. Vegh, Takacs, Alban Berg, Suske and Cypress are also terrific. I quite like the Talich (that violin is OK to me, lol) and *Alexanders 2 is a big improvement on 1*





> No, I really like the Alexanders too. Much better than their first set.


Add me to the true believer list, this was not even on my radar before but found cheap used copy and I am delighted with results, lively animated performance in excellent sound. this goes right up near top of the list now (if not the top)

Great heads up by WK & Merl.....


----------



## Bourdon

The second recordings of the Beethoven string quartets are also on CD available but perhaps not so easy to find.It is the favorable one by the critics.

If you like the Alban Berg Quartet as I do, this second "live" recording is definitely worth considering
The sound is more than excellent.


----------



## wkasimer

Bourdon said:


> The second recordings of the Beethoven string quartets are also on CD available but perhaps not so easy to find.It is the favorable one by the critics.
> 
> If you like the Alban Berg Quartet as I do, this second "live" recording is definitely worth considering
> The sound is more than excellent.


I prefer this second live set to the earlier studio set.


----------



## Merl

I've been playing the middle quartets from this set all week. Another decent set. Although it's not in the league of the Alexanders, etc these are decent recordings. Well-played and nicely balanced.


----------



## KenOC

Bourdon said:


> If you like the Alban Berg Quartet as I do, this second "live" recording is definitely worth considering. The sound is more than excellent.


The ABQ playing the Beethoven cycle live can also be had as videos on DVDs. These used to be cheaper than the CDs, but no longer it seems.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> I've been playing the middle quartets from this set all week. Another decent set. Although it's not in the league of the Alexanders, etc these are decent recordings. Well-played and nicely balanced.
> 
> View attachment 120002


I have that set and like it a lot.
It's much smoothr than Alexander but I can turn up and it sounds great.


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian has inspired me to revisit these works, the Leipzigs have "sturm und drang" with sharp accents and lots of drama, great modern sound.......Alexanders above have almost as much energy but perhaps better focused using more nuanced imagination at times


----------



## Itullian

deleted.................


----------



## Bourdon

KenOC said:


> The ABQ playing the Beethoven cycle live can also be had as videos on DVDs. These used to be cheaper than the CDs, but no longer it seems.


I have the DVD's as well.


----------



## Itullian

Very much enjoying this set.


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


> Very much enjoying this set.


I very very very much enjoy this set 

If I was forced to have only one set I would not be too unhappy if this was it, very close to the best I have heard overall including sound considerations


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian what is your fav mono set of string quartets?

I was listening & enjoying to Hungarians today, is this the gold standard or do you like another?
Current boxset has very good mono sound.......


----------



## Itullian

DarkAngel said:


> Itullian what is your fav mono set of string quartets?
> 
> I was listening & enjoying to Hungarians today, is this the gold standard or do you like another?
> Current boxset has very good mono sound.......


Yes, that's the best one. It's very good.
Followed by the Budapest.


----------



## Itullian

I have recently acquired the Naxos Kodaly Quartet cycle of the quartets.
Sound wise DDD, and performance wise, these compete very favorably with the best setts out there.
Warm and expansive these are worthwhile collecting.


----------



## Itullian

The Wihan set is addicting. Been listening to it for 2 weeks now. Great set.


----------



## Bill H.

Itullian said:


> Yes, $I have heard some and liked it.
> But that set is hard to find.


Itullian--those are the later CD series of Cleveland Quartet recordings, with a change or two in the Quartet's personnel. The CQ also recorded a full Beethoven cycle starting in the 70s or so, but they were ONLY released on RCA LPs. They were never reissued in any format that I've been able to determine. Same for other rep they recorded for Victor.

As it turns out, my younger son Brian did his BS in Violin Performance at the New England Conservatory as a student of Donald Weilerstein, the Quartet's founding 1st Violin (and has continued some studies with him as an Artist Diploma student at Juilliard). Some years ago, we tracked down as many of the original Cleveland Q's RCA recordings that we could find, including the entire Beethoven cycle, and transferred them. Don had never heard the recordings himself, so we burned them all to CDs for him, and then made available the transfers to NEC students first, but now to anyone who wants them.

If you go to this link on my Google Docs, you'll find folders for all the early Cleveland Quartet RCA LP transfers we made, including the Beethoven Cycle (subdivided into folders for the Early, Middle and Late Quartets).

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByTWd_3f2RpST0h5SkxiQ3p2Ymc?usp=sharing

These zipped files are in mp3 (320 kbps) format, essentially untouched sonically except for declicking and some LP noise reduction applied.

Anyone who might be interested, feel free. There's also Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Haydn, Dvorak, even some Ives!
Bill H.

[Post edit: After we did these transfers, a website popped up that is the Cleveland Quartet's official historical site--including links to stream their early LP releases, so they are now "available" by other means] www.clevelandquartet.com


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is the box I mentioned earlier. It's on telarc....11 used from $137.95, it says on amazon


----------



## KenOC

Bill H. said:


> If you go to this link on my Google Docs, you'll find folders for all the early Cleveland Quartet RCA LP transfers we made, including the Beethoven Cycle (subdivided into folders for the Early, Middle and Late Quartets).
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByTWd_3f2RpST0h5SkxiQ3p2Ymc?usp=sharing
> 
> These zipped files are in mp3 (320 kbps) format, essentially untouched sonically except for declicking and some LP noise reduction applied.
> 
> Anyone who might be interested, feel free. There's also Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Haydn, Dvorak, even some Ives!
> Bill H.


Many thanks for this! I downloaded the Beethoven, and from listening to just a few tracks these seem to be very nice transfers.


----------



## Itullian

An update :
I recently purchased the Alban Berg's live cycle on EMI, awesome.
Also the Alexander Quartet's first cycle. It was only $15 so I couldn't resist.
Also the Amadeus' cycle on DGG,
Also the Kodaly cycle on Naxos.
Enjoying them all.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I always see two Kodály Quartet discs of Beethoven at the local record shop. One of them is No.13 (B-flat) and the Große Fuge, the other is No.12 (E-flat) and No.14 (C-sharp minor). Tell me which one you like better and I'll go down to the store and buy it right now


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> ^I always see two Kodály Quartet discs of Beethoven at the local record shop. One of them is No.13 (B-flat) and the Große Fuge, the other is No.12 (E-flat) and No.14 (C-sharp minor). Tell me which one you like better and I'll go down to the store and buy it right now


Buy both. You wont be disappointed, FLMCS. Btw, Itullian, i just picked up the Goldner, Kodaly and Vanbrugh sets. The Vanbrugh is very good but lacks finesse when needed, the Kodaly is thoughtful and a little too comfortable and polished. The Goldner I like a lot but I've hardly listened to much of it up to now.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> ^I always see two Kodály Quartet discs of Beethoven at the local record shop. One of them is No.13 (B-flat) and the Große Fuge, the other is No.12 (E-flat) and No.14 (C-sharp minor). Tell me which one you like better and I'll go down to the store and buy it right now


It's a coin flip so flip a coin.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have the previously mentioned Colorado Quartet cucle and it is ok. Nice to play through my speakers but I don't always like it with headphones. I do have the Yale Quartet for the late quartets from a box download and they are 100% better.

Thank you to the above poster for the Cleveland Quartet download. I have listened to the early quartets and find them quite good indeed. A keeper so far, so I hope it is legal!


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have the previously mentioned Colorado Quartet cucle and it is ok. Nice to play through my speakers but I don't always like it with headphones. I do have the Yale Quartet for the late quartets from a box download and they are 100% better.
> 
> Thank you to the above poster for the Cleveland Quartet download. I have listened to the early quartets and find them quite good indeed. A keeper so far, so I hope it is legal!


Its historic / out of print (never released on CD either). Its legal.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> Its historic / out of print (never released on CD either). Its legal.


Great! I truly appreciate the downloads. I well into them and listening on my Sennheiser headphones. Truly faultless transfer, good work!
I love that 70's /80's sound quality. Warm and personal. I know The Bach Guild has used some CQ recordings in their box sets. Maybe these will be picked up sometime and redistributed. They need to be heard.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well I was going to get both of those Kodály Quartet CDs, but it appears someone has taken the one with the B-flat major quartet and the Große Fuge. Went ahead and bought the other one, with op.131 and 135. Listening now to op.135. Really good performance in great sound. I like this group. Thanks for the recommendation, Merl and Itullian.


----------



## flamencosketches

^This Kodály Quartet is no joke! Naxos has outdone themselves again. I will be seeking out further entries in their Beethoven quartets cycle. Beautiful production!!


----------



## Itullian

I picked this up on ebay for $15 !!!!!!!!
This is a great set!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

^What a steal! What on earth is going on in that album artwork though... :lol:


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> ^What a steal! What on earth is going on in that album artwork though... :lol:


Yep, it's a crap cover, to be sure.


----------



## Itullian

deleted..............................


----------



## Itullian

Update
I have added the Cleveland Quartet's Telarc cycle to my collection.
I bought individual used very good discs sor 2-3.00$ each.
Sounds excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## Merl

This is a fine set, exceptionally well-recorded, beautifully articulate and played immaculately but, for me, the Goldners don't dig in quite hard enough in the middle and especially late quartets. Certainly a super cycle but a little too polite for my tastes. The early quartets are in incredibly impressive, though. I just wanted a little more grit as the cycle went on. Highly recommended, though.


----------



## Itullian

Can't believe I found this old Decca set!
Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> ^What a steal! What on earth is going on in that album artwork though... :lol:


I've got a CD on that label of the Shosty cello concertos. The cover is a photo of an Aldi grocery cart. I just can't get with their graphics skeem.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Can't believe I found this old Decca set!
> Can't wait to hear it.


That's one I've yet to hear. Let me know what you think.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I've got a CD on that label of the Shosty cello concertos. The cover is a photo of an Aldi grocery cart. I just can't get with their graphics skeem.


I thought you were kidding until I looked it up, WTF :lol:


----------



## starthrower

There are some other labels that have created an identity using photos of mundane images. The jazz label Hat Hut comes to mind. But they seem to have a theme and continuity that projects a urban or city feel and look. Arte Nova doesn't have a theme. Okay, back to Beethoven...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

flamencosketches said:


> I thought you were kidding until I looked it up, WTF :lol:


Hey! Even Indiana ******** can like Shosty!


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!
Perfectly recorded and the playing is wonderful!
Op 18-3, 4, 5 and 6 are digital recordings, the rest are analog and just as finely recorded.
The Gabrieli plays the early and middle quartets.
The Aeolian play the late ones.
Definitely one of my favorite sets now.
So happy I finally tracked it down!


----------



## Itullian

New cycle coming out.


----------



## Itullian

November 15


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> November 15


I bought their recording of Op. 18 on Vanguard a couple of years ago, and I didn't think that it was anything special. Well played and well recorded, but lacking passion.


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> I bought their recording of Op. 18 on Vanguard a couple of years ago, and I didn't think that it was anything special. Well played and well recorded, but lacking passion.


Maybe this new recording is better.


----------



## Itullian

Man, this is a great set.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Man, this is a great set.


I love it too. Its one of my favourite sets.


----------



## flamencosketches

I am weighing my options on a second Beethoven quartet cycle. So far I am leaning toward the Hungarian Quartet on Erato on account of the samples I heard. Somewhat rough sound, but not deal-breakingly bad. The other choice would be the Alban Berg Quartett on Warner, another famous, classic recording. It's not a super high priority as I am still working through and enjoying the Colorado Quartet cycle. They are surprisingly really great with the late quartets I think, but I am not nearly as up to date on the Beethoven quartets as some here.


----------



## starthrower

The Suske Quartett sounds great! I've got them playing on YT. Only 16.50 for the full set at Presto.


----------



## flamencosketches

I can't seem to find much information on this Suske Quartett, a google search reveals that they've recorded the Beethoven quartets cycle, some Mozart, and apparently little else.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I can't seem to find much information on this Suske Quartett, a google search reveals that they've recorded the Beethoven quartets cycle, some Mozart, and apparently little else.


The blurb on the Presto page said they were a popular German quartet in the 1970s.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ng-quartets-nos-1-16-complete-inc-grosse-fuge

The complete Beethoven String Quartets, featuring one of the elite ensembles of former East Germany: Primarius Karl Suske was concert master of the Berliner Staatskapelle, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig and the Bayreuth Festival Orchestra, and his string quartet represents the best German tradition of Beethoven understanding and interpretation.
- Recorded in the 70's, and having lost nothing of its grandeur and patina. The recording is of excellent quality, the golden standard of the Eterna recordings.
- Booklet contains notes on the music and a biography of the Suske Quartett.


----------



## Itullian

They recorded for Berlin Classics which recorded great German artists.


----------



## starthrower

Yes, they documented the music of East German and Viennese composers. Much of it being re-issued on Brilliant Classics. These Suske recordings sound so good it's amazing!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Yes, they documented the music of East German and Viennese composers. Much of it being re-issued on Brilliant Classics. These Suske recordings sound so good it's amazing!


Yes, the sound of the instruments really is captured well.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, y'all have given me another contender in my search. Let me check out some of these samples. Sounds like a great price, too.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Well, y'all have given me another contender in my search. Let me check out some of these samples. Sounds like a great price, too.


The entire cycle is on YT if you want to listen more before deciding.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> The entire cycle is on YT if you want to listen more before deciding.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Well, y'all have given me another contender in my search. Let me check out some of these samples. Sounds like a great price, too.


I have a helluva lot of cycles, FMCS, but I always come back to certain recordings slightly more often than others and Suske, Vegh (stereo) & Takacs do get more play. As much as I love other cycles too those 3 get the biggest airtime. The Suske set sounds better the more you play it. At one point I had the Hungarian set, the Borodins, the Lindsays as alternative sets in the car. After battering them for a month the only one that got repeated plays was the Suske set. I did the same recently after removing all those sets from the car USB and replacing them with Orford, Vermeer, Vanbrugh and Fine Arts. At the moment the Vermeer set gets the most play. The Orford and Vanbrugh the least. I'm missing the Suske though. I may have to put it back on the USB. Either that or Vegh.


----------



## KenOC

So many cycles... I bought the Brilliant complete Beethoven Box a few years ago (since updated) and remember that the quartets were all by the Suske Quartet. The box is on the shelf in my living room. I've never listened to them!


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> I have a helluva lot of cycles, FMCS, but I always come back to certain recordings slightly more often than others and Suske, Vegh (stereo) & Takacs do get more play. As much as I love other cycles too those 3 get the biggest airtime. The Suske set sounds better the more you play it. At one point I had the Hungarian set, the Borodins, the Lindsays as alternative sets in the car. After battering them for a month the only one that got repeated plays was the Suske set. I did the same recently after removing all those sets from the car USB and replacing them with Orford, Vermeer, Vanbrugh and Fine Arts. At the moment the Vermeer set gets the most play. The Orford and Vanbrugh the least. I'm missing the Suske though. I may have to put it back on the USB. Either that or Vegh.


OK, noted. Sounds like Suske is one to get. Speaking of the Vegh, is there any love for this ultra cheap set with Beethoven and Bartók's complete quartets?










Is it all mono perhaps? I don't know much about the Vegh Quartet. But this is much cheaper than the other Vegh cycle I see.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> OK, noted. Sounds like Suske is one to get. Speaking of the Vegh, is there any love for this ultra cheap set with Beethoven and Bartók's complete quartets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all mono perhaps? I don't know much about the Vegh Quartet. But this is much cheaper than the other Vegh cycle I see.


This is the Vegh's monaural set. It has little to recommend it.


----------



## starthrower

The Suske set is almost as cheap as the Vegh but you get much better sound. And as far as Bartok, there are many other fine sets in good sound.


----------



## JeffD

I have recently taken to following scores while I listen. I favorites are Takac and Guarneri.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> The Suske set is almost as cheap as the Vegh but you get much better sound. And as far as Bartok, there are many other fine sets in good sound.


OK, noted. I'm good on Bartók for now. Still working through the Keller and Emerson cycles, and anyway I have not really been receptive to Bartók's music lately, sadly.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> OK, noted. Sounds like Suske is one to get. Speaking of the Vegh, is there any love for this ultra cheap set with Beethoven and Bartók's complete quartets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all mono perhaps? I don't know much about the Vegh Quartet. But this is much cheaper than the other Vegh cycle I see.


Aye that mono set is pretty lousy
Recordings are very poor and even the interpretations sound off too. The 70s stereo set you want is the one pictured below but I think it's OOP at the moment and incredibly expensive. If you're really lucky you can pick up the original single discs released by Valois, on the secondhand market or in charity shops. I've come across a few over the years. Valois also released the whole set with a similar cover to the original releases. The rereleased set is on the French Naive label as they bought out Valois but they've been in difficulties for a few years . There are supposedly plans to for a re-release of much of the Valois back-catalogue with a focus on digital downloads (rumoured). In the meantime the full set is on Spotify and Deezer.


----------



## Merl

Been listening to the new Miro set for the past two days. It's very good but it's not setting my world on fire, totally, yet. The Middle Quartets suit the Miro style better than the Early or Late Quartets but I do like it's fleetness although at times the later quartets, in particular, are a bit light for me at times. I also have some reservations about the recordings which have some odd balances However, it's only an initial listen and I've yet to play these through twice. They are brilliantly played though.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I've got the Endellion Quartet in the car st the moment (no, not literally!). These are very fine performances, especially in the Raz Quartets.


----------



## Itullian

Decided to pick this new release up.


----------



## hoodjem

Beethoven String Quartets
*
A Group*
Vegh Quartet (Valois/Naive)
Lindsay String Quartet (1975-84; ASV/Resonance)
Tokyo Quartet (1989-92; RCA)
Busch Quartet (EMI)

*B Group*
Quartetto Italiano (Phi)
Budapest Quartet (CBS/Sony)
Takacs Quartet (2001-04; Decca)
Tokyo Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)
Talich Quartet
Endellion Quartet


----------



## gardibolt

I like Endellion quite a lot. Can't go wrong with the RCA Tokyo Quartet, which can be had for next to nothing.

As I was going through the new big Naxos Beethoven Complete box, the Kodály Quartet recordings got my attention. Tons of verve and vitality, and like hearing the quartets for the first time. Really loved them and they've rocketed to the top of my Beethoven quartet list.


----------



## Merl

gardibolt said:


> As I was going through the new big Naxos Beethoven Complete box, the Kodály Quartet recordings got my attention. Tons of verve and vitality, and like hearing the quartets for the first time. Really loved them and they've rocketed to the top of my Beethoven quartet list.


An excellent and very underrated set. It should get more credit.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This Suske Quartet recording on Brilliant has been mentioned. Amazon has the download at a reasonable $8.99.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMQP5T...olid=12AD6PFM6YSBI&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it








An obscure cycle that has not been mentioned is also available as a reasonable priced Amazon download at $9.49. I looked up information on this group and this is recordings from the 60's that get good mention from a very few reviewers, can't find a whole lot on them. Their recordings pop up on the Bach Guild boxes from time to time. I did see that Naxos is currently recording a Beethoven SQ cycle with a newly formed Fine Arts Quartet. Be careful on this one with Amazon, they offer the exact same download at several price points.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YCH1RY...olid=12AD6PFM6YSBI&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it









I can listen to both of these through my for now free Amazon Music Unlimited. So I will. I don't intend to purchase unless I hear something unique, better than the two cycles I already have (Cleveland SQ, Colorado SQ).


----------



## wkasimer

Oldhoosierdude said:


> An obscure cycle that has not been mentioned is also available as a reasonable priced Amazon download at $9.49. I looked up information on this group and this is recordings from the 60's that get good mention from a very few reviewers, can't find a whole lot on them. Their recordings pop up on the Bach Guild boxes from time to time.


I believe that the FAQ set was first issued as individual LP's on the Concert-Disc label. But I first owned it as a dirt-cheap Murray Hill box set on LP:









It's since been issued on CD, first on the Pantheon label (which I haven't heard) and later on Everest (which I have). It's a good set, in decent sound. When it was issued in the 1960's, it was competitive, but in 2019 I don't think that it's worth what Amazon Marketplace vendors are asking.


----------



## Merl

The Fine Arts complete set in its remastered form (remastered from the Concert-disc master tapes) is available from Amazon as a download for a rather pricey £18.99 (and its mp3 only). I don't have the original recordings to compare them but the remastered sound is good. As an alternative option the remastered set is available on Deezer and Spotify and in lossless quality. Personally I'm not a huge fan of this well-played but a bit too pure and sedate set but you can't fault the playing. I just prefer a bit more fire in my LVB SQ recordings. The Amazon download is available below.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-including-Remastered-Concert-Disc/dp/B075X4N6C9


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This Suske Quartet recording on Brilliant has been mentioned. Amazon has the download at a reasonable $8.99.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMQP5T...olid=12AD6PFM6YSBI&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> View attachment 127675
> 
> 
> An obscure cycle that has not been mentioned is also available as a reasonable priced Amazon download at $9.49. I looked up information on this group and this is recordings from the 60's that get good mention from a very few reviewers, can't find a whole lot on them. Their recordings pop up on the Bach Guild boxes from time to time. I did see that Naxos is currently recording a Beethoven SQ cycle with a newly formed Fine Arts Quartet. Be careful on this one with Amazon, they offer the exact same download at several price points.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YCH1RY...olid=12AD6PFM6YSBI&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> View attachment 127676
> 
> 
> I can listen to both of these through my for now free Amazon Music Unlimited. So I will. I don't intend to purchase unless I hear something unique, better than the two cycles I already have (Cleveland SQ, Colorado SQ).


Update.
I haven't listened to both completely but did sample a number of quartets by each group. Suske is good but I find a bit middle of the road, I don't see it much different from my Colorado Quartet cycle but with less sound quality. I will most likely pass on this one.
FAQ I have liked quite a lot. They play excellent in some places and good to very good at others. Pure sound and detailed. No they take few liberties so interpretation I find along the lines of any other fine group that doesn't stray too far. They are exact and precise but not really mechanical. If that is middle of the road also, it is at the high mark of middle. I don't know if it is a keeper yet. This group also has a very fine Bartok Quartet download on Amazon which I am starting to believe is exceptional, that could be coloring my thinking with this work.


----------



## starthrower

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This group also has a very fine Bartok Quartet download on Amazon which I am starting to believe is exceptional, that could be coloring my thinking with this work.


Thanks for the mention. These recordings sound superb!


----------



## Itullian

This arrived yesterday.
Excellent performance and sound.


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ Got those a couple of years back, as a download, because the CDs were hard to find at the time. They're a bit like the Lindsays, but without the excesses, so I think I'll find them easier to live with in the long run!

Shame they have to have a rubbish university on the front cover, though.....:devil:


----------



## CnC Bartok

A list of the sets I have, with a rough star quality guide. I don't expect unqualified agreement on my ratings!!

Amadeus Quartet **
Vegh Quartet mono **
Vegh Quartet stereo ****
Talich Quartet *****
Quartetto Italiano ****
Alban Berg Quartet ***
Kodaly Quartet ****
Leipzig Quartet ***
Gewandhaus Quartet *****
Suske Quartet ****
Endellion Quartet ****
Lindsay Quartet ***
Belcea Quartet ***
Takacs Quartet **
Medici Quartet **
Bartok Quartet ***
Hungarian Quartet (60s) **
Hungarian Quartet (1953) ***
Budapest Quartet (1952) ***
Tokyo Quartet ***

Alban Berg Quartet (live) Op.18 only **
Vlach Quartet Early only **
Busch Quartet Late only *****
Yale Quartet Late only ***
Smetana Quartet Late only *****
Mosaiques Quartet Late only ***


----------



## CnC Bartok

I think I ought to give the Fine Arts Qt a go. Love their Bartók!

Not the same line up as days gone by, but they are still going. The CD below was recorded in 2018


----------



## CnC Bartok

By the way, in my recordings database, the only two sets I don't have recording dates for are the Fine Arts (downloaded as of 20 minutes ago!) and the Bartoks on Hungaroton. Would anyone be able to furnish me with such data? The anorak in me insists on knowing these things, sorry!

Fine Arts are £7.99 download from Amazon UK, by the way. Way too early to judge, but I liked the snippets I have listened to so far.


----------



## Mandryka

One I think you guys should check out is the recent Ébène with op 59. I’m not much interested in the music to be honest, but I was really impressed by what they make of it.


----------



## Merl

CnC Bartok said:


> A list of the sets I have, with a rough star quality guide. I don't expect unqualified agreement on my ratings!!
> 
> Amadeus Quartet **
> Vegh Quartet mono **
> Vegh Quartet stereo ****
> Talich Quartet *****
> Quartetto Italiano ****
> Alban Berg Quartet ***
> Kodaly Quartet ****
> Leipzig Quartet ***
> Gewandhaus Quartet *****
> Suske Quartet ****
> Endellion Quartet ****
> Lindsay Quartet ***
> Belcea Quartet ***
> Takacs Quartet **
> Medici Quartet **
> Bartok Quartet ***
> Hungarian Quartet (60s) **
> Hungarian Quartet (1953) ***
> Budapest Quartet (1952) ***
> Tokyo Quartet ***
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (live) Op.18 only **
> Vlach Quartet Early only **
> Busch Quartet Late only *****
> Yale Quartet Late only ***
> Smetana Quartet Late only *****
> Mosaiques Quartet Late only ***


I agree with your high rating of the Gewandhaus. I was playing that set in the car a few months back and its excellent. The Kodaly set is equally underrated. Suske and Vegh (stereo) are still big faves of mine.


----------



## jimsumner

CnC Bartok said:


> A list of the sets I have, with a rough star quality guide. I don't expect unqualified agreement on my ratings!!
> 
> Amadeus Quartet **
> Vegh Quartet mono **
> Vegh Quartet stereo ****
> Talich Quartet *****
> Quartetto Italiano ****
> Alban Berg Quartet ***
> Kodaly Quartet ****
> Leipzig Quartet ***
> Gewandhaus Quartet *****
> Suske Quartet ****
> Endellion Quartet ****
> Lindsay Quartet ***
> Belcea Quartet ***
> Takacs Quartet **
> Medici Quartet **
> Bartok Quartet ***
> Hungarian Quartet (60s) **
> Hungarian Quartet (1953) ***
> Budapest Quartet (1952) ***
> Tokyo Quartet ***
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (live) Op.18 only **
> Vlach Quartet Early only **
> Busch Quartet Late only *****
> Yale Quartet Late only ***
> Smetana Quartet Late only *****
> Mosaiques Quartet Late only ***


Which Tokyo do you have? Their first one is one of my favorites.


----------



## CnC Bartok

jimsumner said:


> Which Tokyo do you have? Their first one is one of my favorites.


The RCA ones, which are, I assume, earlier than their Harmonia Mundi set?

I do like the Tokyo set, and maybe I can confess to not having given them as much attention as I should have done by now. I didn't find them quite as involving as others in the later quartets to be honest, I feel others do more for me. The Talichs for one, and the two late sets I have been magnanimous to and given five stars (!). The Tokyo set are very good indeed in the Op.18 Quartets, there's a real sense of un-mechanised fun there, and also, when the Raz Quartets get all Russian on us, the Tokyos have a real sense of verve that is immensely appealing. The Suske, Gewandhaus and Italians are my favourites in the Op.59s.....


----------



## SwanLake

Itullian said:


> Decided to pick this new release up.


I bought this as well. I enjoy it very much!


----------



## SwanLake

Based on your recommendation I ordered this just now. Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## SwanLake

I think I will jump on this for the price. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Elsa52

sorry, I didn't read every page -- but on the 1st page there was no AMADEUS. In my very humble o, I think they are unsurpassable in so many ways. It's obviously so subjective, but here's just a few examples from my memory:

1) they play ensemble just like the word means: absolutely *together*.
2) the power and force and delicacy of 133, the fugue, is spine-chilling
3) take the part in the 5th mvmnt of 131 when the quartet suddenly begins playing _sul ponticello_. ... and then comes out of it so sublimely.
4) 127 is joyful; 130 is *deep*; 132 is like walking into a beautiful cathedral; and 135 is fun in the park. [sorry for all that]

POST 3


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

SwanLake said:


> I bought this as well. I enjoy it very much!


They look rather stoic.


----------



## Itullian

Elsa52 said:


> sorry, I didn't read every page -- but on the 1st page there was no AMADEUS. In my very humble o, I think they are unsurpassable in so many ways. It's obviously so subjective, but here's just a few examples from my memory:
> 
> 1) they play ensemble just like the word means: absolutely *together*.
> 2) the power and force and delicacy of 133, the fugue, is spine-chilling
> 3) take the part in the 5th mvmnt of 131 when the quartet suddenly begins playing _sul ponticello_. ... and then comes out of it so sublimely.
> 4) 127 is joyful; 130 is *deep*; 132 is like walking into a beautiful cathedral; and 135 is fun in the park. [sorry for all that]
> 
> POST 3


I do have the Amadeus and its one of my favorites.


----------



## Itullian

Anyone familiar with this set?


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian are you a buyer of this newly issued Julliard 1964-70 boxset of Beethoven Quartets........
Love the original artwork sleeves

There is an earlier 1957-60 RCA boxset with some of the BQs and other composers quartets also


----------



## Itullian

Thanks DA! I am definitely a buyer. As soon as Amazon gets it in.


----------



## Itullian

Ordered


----------



## wkasimer

DarkAngel said:


> Itullian are you a buyer of this newly issued Julliard 1964-70 boxset of Beethoven Quartets........
> Love the original artwork sleeves


I picked this one up via Amazon earlier this week. I have to confess that I'm a little disappointed with the sound. I've had these recordings on a previous issue...









...for a long time (it's one of my favorite sets of the quartets), and the new set is no sonic improvement. In fact, I think that the new issue sounds a little worse. The original sound was very close and "in your face", but the new transfer is even more claustrophobic. It's OK via speakers, but on headphones, it's pretty unpleasant listening.


----------



## DavidA

You might find this interesting


----------



## Merl

wkasimer said:


> I picked this one up via Amazon earlier this week. I have to confess that I'm a little disappointed with the sound. I've had these recordings on a previous issue...
> 
> View attachment 130606
> 
> 
> ...for a long time (it's one of my favorite sets of the quartets), and the new set is no sonic improvement. In fact, I think that the new issue sounds a little worse. The original sound was very close and "in your face", but the new transfer is even more claustrophobic. It's OK via speakers, but on headphones, it's pretty unpleasant listening.


Oh dear, I was expecting an improvement. Hoping to sample it soon but thanks for the heads-up.

*Edit:* I've just listened to my original copies of two full quartets 1 & 11 and then compared them to the remasters that are on Spotify. Although I agree that the performances are still quite in your face I like the remasters much more. They've reduced much of the original analogue hiss, boosted the bass, took away some of the violin shrillness and the resultant recordings, to me, sound much more natural and less dated. I even think that detail is improved as some of the original analogue hiss was uneven and at times a bit distracting. Just my view. Others may think differently


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The Juillard is one of those quartets that sounds like no one else. I've only heard their late quartets, but my impression is that it was a very light "French" style that brought out a lot of ideas I had never considered before. I really do need to listen to Beethoven's string quartets more. It's possibly the greatest body of music that I've truly neglected.


----------



## Itullian

Picked this up used on ebay


----------



## Itullian

I listened to a couple of samples of the Pascal set and liked it. 
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Itullian

Received the new Julliard set today. It sounds pretty good to me so far.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^About these sets I recently picked up..........
The Belcea is an excellent set. Good sound , good performance.

The Juilliard is very good performance, leaves a little to be desired sound wise.
First violin a bit shrill.

The Miro is good performance wise, but the sound is not good at all. Very dry and congested sounding.

The Pascal blew me away. I love the playing and the sound is very good mono.
This set goes into my top tier. Full and rich sounding with good cello presence.
And the playing makes every passage interesting. I heard things I never heard before. Good transparency. And the interpretations are wonderful.

My ranking of the four.
1 Pascal
2 Belcea
3 Juilliard
4 Miro

just mho of course. :tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ Glad you're enjoying the Belcea set. I've liked them for a while now, very satisfying all round. Especially liked them in the "honorary late quartets", ie Opp.95 and 135.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> ^^^^^^About these sets I recently picked up..........
> The Belcea is an excellent set. Good sound , good performance.
> 
> The Juilliard is very good performance, leaves a little to be desired sound wise.
> First violin a bit shrill.
> 
> The Miro is good performance wise, but the sound is not good at all. Very dry and congested sounding.
> 
> The Pascal blew me away. I love the playing and the sound is very good mono.
> This set goes into my top tier. Full and rich sounding with good cello presence.
> And the playing makes every passage interesting. I heard things I never heard before. Good transparency. And the interpretations are wonderful.
> 
> My ranking of the four.
> 1 Pascal
> 2 Belcea
> 3 Juilliard
> 4 Miro
> 
> just mho of course. :tiphat:


Whilst I agree about all the other sets, Itullian (although I'd rate the Belcea as slightly better) I can't agree about the Pascal recordings. Ive been listening to this set over the past few days and the sound is not nice (I find the violin shrill and the cello overbearing). The performances, whilst on the slower side, are good but internal balances are not great and the late quartets really suffer with 'smudging' of ensemble. If I was rating the 4 sets above I'd have Belcea at the top followed by Juilliard, Miro and Pascal. I get why you like them (there are some lovely inner details) but the overall soundstage is not good to my ears.


----------



## flamencosketches

I am wondering how much I would be missing out on if I got only the late quartets of the Alban Berg Quartett set, ie.:










Most would agree that this ensemble's biggest achievement with Beethoven would be the late quartets, no? If I'm wrong on this I'd be more than happy to shell out the extra 10 bucks or so for the whole set, whenever the time comes.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> I am wondering how much I would be missing out on if I got only the late quartets of the Alban Berg Quartett set, ie.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most would agree that this ensemble's biggest achievement with Beethoven would be the late quartets, no? If I'm wrong on this I'd be more than happy to shell out the extra 10 bucks or so for the whole set, whenever the time comes.


Nowt wrong with the ABQ set, I just prefer a few others but it's a classy cycle. For 10 bucks you'll be investing in a lovely cycle. Go for it, FMCS.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Nowt wrong with the ABQ set, I just prefer a few others but it's a classy cycle. For 10 bucks you'll be investing in a lovely cycle. Go for it, FMCS.


Remind me, which are your favorites, again? I know you like the Suske Quartett a lot, right?


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Remind me, which are your favorites, again? I know you like the Suske Quartett a lot, right?





Merl said:


> I have a helluva lot of cycles, FMCS, but I always come back to certain recordings slightly more often than others and Suske, Vegh (stereo) & Takacs do get more play. As much as I love other cycles too those 3 get the biggest airtime.


Problem is though I go through moods so sometimes I really wanna listen to other sets I love like Alexander 2, Vermeers, Artemis, Belcea, Italiano. There really are some terrific cycles out there and we're spoiled for choice with so many.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Whilst I agree about all the other sets, Itullian (although I'd rate the Belcea as slightly better) I can't agree about the Pascal recordings. Ive been listening to this set over the past few days and the sound is not nice (I find the violin shrill and the cello overbearing). The performances, whilst on the slower side, are good but internal balances are not great and the late quartets really suffer with 'smudging' of ensemble. If I was rating the 4 sets above I'd have Belcea at the top followed by Juilliard, Miro and Pascal. I get why you like them (there are some lovely inner details) but the overall soundstage is not good to my ears.


I guess I would agree Merl. The cello is a bit pronounced and the violin a bit thin.
It's more a personal taste thing I guess. And mono sound always has its challenges. The cycle was revelatory to me in the details I heard, maybe because of the way the sound is. For others I should not recommend mono cycles. Thanks.


----------



## flamencosketches

Is it true that the Budapest Quartet set is in mono? I have a volume of it en route to me, it's the first two of the Razumovsky quartets, part of the "Essential Classics" series for Sony. I ordered it because it was going for $4 on Amazon brand new and figured it must be worth checking out. I know the entire set has its partisans, I've heard several call them the greatest Beethovenian SQ on record.


----------



## jegreenwood

I'm pretty sure they released a complete mono cycle (in the 50s) and complete stereo cycle. They released some of the quartets much earlier, but I don't know if it was a complete cycle. (Ionarts says almost complete.)


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> I'm pretty sure they released a complete mono cycle (in the 50s) and complete stereo cycle. They released some of the quartets much earlier, but I don't know if it was a complete cycle. (Ionarts says almost complete.)


Ah, OK. I didn't know that. Are they both on CBS/Sony? I'm pretty sure the one I have ordered is a stereo recording from the 1960s.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Ah, OK. I didn't know that. Are they both on CBS/Sony? I'm pretty sure the one I have ordered is a stereo recording from the 1960s.


Both on Sony (as are the earlier recordings).


----------



## Merl

The earlier (1951-52) set has a few different covers





















The later stereo set (1958-61) also has a few covers















There's also, I believe, a third set which is a patchwork cycle compiled from Library of Congress performances of the Budapest Quartet between the 40s and 60s (picture to follow as I can only include 5 pics per post).


----------



## Merl

This is the Library of Congress recordings. It's available at the Bridge Records website for a mere $65.

https://bridgerecords.com/products/budapest1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about the New Budapest Quartet? I like the Bartok quartets with them...


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> This is the Library of Congress recordings. It's available at the Bridge Records website for a mere $65.
> 
> https://bridgerecords.com/products/budapest1
> 
> View attachment 131090


I was actually looking at the Library of Congress set with the late quartets. Looks pretty good. Can be had for about 10 bones, used.


----------



## DarkAngel

Merl said:


> Whilst I agree about all the other sets, Itullian (although I'd rate the Belcea as slightly better) I can't agree about the Pascal recordings. Ive been listening to this set over the past few days and the sound is not nice (I find the violin shrill and the cello overbearing). The performances, whilst on the slower side, are good but internal balances are not great and the late quartets really suffer with 'smudging' of ensemble. If I was rating the 4 sets above* I'd have Belcea at the top *followed by Juilliard, Miro and Pascal. I get why you like them (there are some lovely inner details) but the overall soundstage is not good to my ears.












OK Merl & Itullian talked me into purchase of Belcea set...........

Great price new $26 Amazon Prime USA but many complain about how CDs are laid out with quartets not in any logical order......is there some method to this madness?


----------



## flamencosketches

DarkAngel said:


> OK Merl & Itullian talked me into purchase of Belcea set, great price new $26 Amazon Prime USA but many complain about how CDs are laid out with quartets not in any logical order......is there some method to this madness?


I've been looking at it (and listening to samples) all day. Your purchase of it (and my realization that there is only 1 left in stock ) has prompted me to order a set...


----------



## Bigbang

Merl said:


> The earlier (1951-52) set has a few different covers
> 
> View attachment 131083
> View attachment 131084
> View attachment 131088
> 
> 
> The later stereo set (1958-61) also has a few covers
> 
> View attachment 131085
> View attachment 131087
> 
> 
> There's also, I believe, a third set which is a patchwork cycle compiled from Library of Congress performances of the Budapest Quartet between the 40s and 60s (picture to follow as I can only include 5 pics per post).


As I brought up before if you have access to library that subscribes to Freegal most if not all of this can be streamed and downloaded though the download part has to be done over time. Freegal has lots of Sony stuff. So I am more than happy to listen for free.


----------



## Itullian

DarkAngel said:


> OK Merl & Itullian talked me into purchase of Belcea set...........
> 
> Great price new $26 Amazon Prime USA but many complain about how CDs are laid out with quartets not in any logical order......is there some method to this madness?


I believe they are arranged that way to simulate a program of a live concert where different combinations are played.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> I am wondering how much I would be missing out on if I got only the late quartets of the Alban Berg Quartett set, ie.:


Keep in mind that there are *two* complete ABQ Beethoven cycles. The above is from the later, live cycle. Both are excellent, although I slightly prefer this later cycle, recorded about a decade after the studio one. The earlier cycle is the one that has been reissued umpteen times, e.g.:


----------



## Bourdon

wkasimer said:


> Keep in mind that there are *two* complete ABQ Beethoven cycles. The above is from the later, live cycle. Both are excellent, although I slightly prefer this later cycle, recorded about a decade after the studio one. The earlier cycle is the one that has been reissued umpteen times, e.g.:
> 
> View attachment 131146





















I agree that the "live" recordings are the preferred ones.They are (were) also available on DVD

A complete "live"recording set is hard to find,the DVD's are also not easy to purchase.


----------



## flamencosketches

wkasimer said:


> Keep in mind that there are *two* complete ABQ Beethoven cycles. The above is from the later, live cycle. Both are excellent, although I slightly prefer this later cycle, recorded about a decade after the studio one. The earlier cycle is the one that has been reissued umpteen times, e.g.:
> 
> View attachment 131146


Ah thanks. I didn't know that. Looks like I have a reason to get that live set of the late SQs now, or at some point anyway.


----------



## Ras

*Alban Berg Quartet - Beethoven*



Bourdon said:


> [g]
> 
> I agree that the "live" recordings are the preferred ones.They are (were) also available on DVD
> 
> A complete "live"recording set is hard to find,the DVD's are also not easy to purchase.


For those who like box-sets: All of ABQ's 3 Beethoven cycles are to be released in a complete ABQ Warner/Emi(and sublabels) box (release date May 2020):









First cycle:








Second cycle:








DVD-cycle:


----------



## Bourdon

Ras said:


> For those who like box-sets: All of ABQ's 3 Beethoven cycles are to be released in a complete ABQ Warner/Emi(and sublabels) box (release date May 2020):
> 
> View attachment 131154
> 
> 
> First cycle:
> View attachment 131155
> 
> 
> Second cycle:
> View attachment 131156
> 
> 
> DVD-cycle:
> View attachment 131157


I like to have the DVD by Bruno Montsaignon,but I do not purchase this box just for that.

*I just found the DVD new for 5 euros.*


----------



## Merl

All week ive returned to the Guarneri's first RCA cycle, a set id not played for years, and the middle quartets arent as good as the rest, but the early and late quartets are very strong (id even say the earlys are amongst the finest out there). Ive been pleasantly surprised at how good these performances are in hindsight. It's quite closely miked and analogue but very impressive and technically immaculate with drama and fun aplenty

. What do others think about this about this late 60s set? If youve heard both of their cycles which one do you prefer? Your thoughts, Itullian?


----------



## D Smith

The RCA Guarneri Beethoven set was my first complete CD set which I got back in the 90's. I still enjoy listening to their warm renditions on occasion though these days I turn to Belcea, Takacs or Elias more often. I've also been very impressed with what Cuareto Casals has recorded so far.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> All week ive returned to the Guarneri's first RCA cycle, a set id not played for years, and the middle quartets arent as good as the rest, but the early and late quartets are very strong (id even say the earlys are amongst the finest out there). Ive been pleasantly surprised at how good these performances are in hindsight. It's quite closely miked and analogue but very impressive and technically immaculate with drama and fun aplenty
> 
> . What do others think about this about this late 60s set? If youve heard both of their cycles which one do you prefer? Your thoughts, Itullian?
> 
> View attachment 131262


I have always enjoyed the Guarneri's sets. Warm and detailed.
I had it in the first 3 volume set and have recently bought the most recent set.

I also have the Philips 3rd set.
The 3rd set DDD is beautifully recorded.
And available now in a brilliant box.
Highly recommended if you like the Guarneri.


----------



## Itullian

I have struck gold with this set. There are 3 volumes and after I heard the first I rounded up the other 2.
Impeccably recorded and played.


----------



## Helgi

My lord they look like mid-90s ad executives.

Btw., have any of you read Beethoven for a Later Age by Edward Dusinberre? Just got it and it looks very interesting, much more focused on the music than I anticipated.


----------



## flamencosketches

Did you spend any more time with the Juilliard set, Itullian? I'm interested in that ensemble at that time. I think they were very forward thinking with their incisive ensemble playing.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Did you spend any more time with the Juilliard set, Itullian? I'm interested in that ensemble at that time. I think they were very forward thinking with their incisive ensemble playing.


If you like the Juilliards there's no reason to hesitate. All the virtues you described are there. And the sound is good. Nice packaging as well.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Jist as a heads-up, anyone know the Melodiya set done by the eponymous Beethoven Quartet? Just about to come out on CD. Expensive, as are all Melodiya issues, but I have found it as a download on Qobuz for the ridiculous price of £10.99! I'm snapping the download up asap!


----------



## Itullian

CnC Bartok said:


> Jist as a heads-up, anyone know the Melodiya set done by the eponymous Beethoven Quartet? Just about to come out on CD. Expensive, as are all Melodiya issues, but I have found it as a download on Qobuz for the ridiculous price of £10.99! I'm snapping the download up asap!


Let us know what you think, ok?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Itullian said:


> Let us know what you think, ok?


As if I wouldn't! :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

I liked the way the samples sounded so........


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> I liked the way the samples sounded so........


Gona give this a listen tomorrow. . Shocking cover, though.


----------



## Eramire156

Merl said:


> Gona give this a listen tomorrow. . Shocking cover, though.


Hate the cover, but will them give a listen.


----------



## Itullian

Ordered


----------



## Itullian

Arrived today!!! 
Excited to hear it


----------



## Merl

I've still not listened to it yet, Itullian and its all cued up on Spotify
Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> I've still not listened to it yet, Itullian and its all cued up on Spotify
> Let us know how it sounds.


Been through 2 discs so far and it sounds great.
The playing is great too. A lot of thought in these performances.
No audience noise.
They use vibrato/no vibrato to excellent effect.
I love it! 
Nice packing. Clamshell box, cardboard colored sleeves, booklet.

It's a set I will be listening to for the next week or so steady and return to often.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Just to say I am thoroughly enjoying the Beethoven Quartet's Beethoven Quartets (!). I got them as a super cheap download on Qobuz, and they are superb. True, the sound quality is not brilliant, stereo of course, but a bit boxy and cold, but the ear adapts pretty quickly. Slightly irritating that there are only tiny pauses between separate movements, maybe that's just a download issue? A bit more of a pause and a breather would be nice.

But these are special renditions. It may sound daft, but they seem to play with a knowing authority, there are no unsettling interpretative point-making moments, and rather like the Talich set on Calliope, they sound as if they are playing for themselves, we are merely eavesdropping. 

Only the sound quality is indifferent, absolutely nothing else!


----------



## Jokke

New release, highly recommended :clap:


----------



## CnC Bartok

Highly annoyingly, all Melodiya downloads have suddenly disappeared from Qobuz.

The Beethoven Quartet's Beethoven Quartets (ha, love typing that!!) as well as some older opera recordings, Igor Zhukov's Scriabin, the Borodin Shostakovich, and the Kondrashin Shostakovich may never be available again????!


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> Highly annoyingly, all Melodiya downloads have suddenly disappeared from Qobuz.
> 
> The Beethoven Quartet's Beethoven Quartets (ha, love typing that!!) as well as some older opera recordings, Igor Zhukov's Scriabin, the Borodin Shostakovich, and the Kondrashin Shostakovich may never be available again????!


NOOO!!!  I was going to download the Kondrashin Shostakovich cycle while it was cheap but I never got around to it. Terrible news.


----------



## Merl

Jokke said:


> View attachment 135047
> 
> 
> New release, highly recommended :clap:


I've been listening on Spotify today and what I've heard sounds superb and the recorded sound is fantastic (you'd never know thee are live - they must have muzzled and straight-jacketted the audiences). Really looking forward to hearing the rest of this in full over the weekend. The Razumovsky is beautiful. Quite a romantic approach in what I listened to but that's fine by me. Eagerly recommended up to now. Itullian, you need to hear this!


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> I've been listening on Spotify today and what I've heard sounds superb and the recorded sound is fantastic (you'd never know thee are live - they must have muzzled and straight-jacketted the audiences). Really looking forward to hearing the rest of this in full over the weekend. The Razumovsky is beautiful. Quite a romantic approach in what I listened to but that's fine by me. Eagerly recommended up to now. Itullian, you need to hear this!


I know. I mentioned it sounded great.
Doesn't come out until the 15th here.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> NOOO!!!  I was going to download the Kondrashin Shostakovich cycle while it was cheap but I never got around to it. Terrible news.


FS - it might be a temporary thing, so don't give up all hope.....


----------



## JerryM

The Bridge sets (Early, Middle, and Late) can be found on eBay and Amazon for a range of prices, from cheap to ridiculous--ridiculous for sellers who ask more than Bridge sells them for. They're all in print, separately and as a complete set. But for some reason, the Early Quartets set is not as common. I've been listening to them, one quartet at a time, for the past couple of weeks and enjoy them a lot. Next I'm going to go through the Sony mono box, which I was lucky enough to find on eBay.

The thing to be aware of, which was pointed out by an Amazon reviewer, is that Bridge filtered the heck out of the Library of Congress discs. I checked one track, using Audacity's Spectrum feature, and found there wasn't anything above about 5K Hz. Some noise treatment would be reasonable but that seems like far too much, particularly for fans of historic recordings who should be able to tolerate some extraneous noises.


----------



## Itullian

While I'm waiting for the Ebene set to come out I picked up this set.
You know me


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> While I'm waiting for the Ebene set to come out I picked up this set.
> You know me


I love that set.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> I love that set.


Good to know


----------



## Chopin Suey

CnC Bartok said:


> Highly annoyingly, all Melodiya downloads have suddenly disappeared from Qobuz.
> 
> The Beethoven Quartet's Beethoven Quartets (ha, love typing that!!) as well as some older opera recordings, Igor Zhukov's Scriabin, the Borodin Shostakovich, and the Kondrashin Shostakovich may never be available again????!


Yes, this was tragic! I actually left the Beethoven Quartet's Beethoven Quartets in my cart overnight and woke up to find them gone.

I ended up going for the recent cycle by the Quartetto di Cremona as my second overall Beethoven quartet cycle. The Medici Quartet, my first, are fine, but I wanted more oomph-and the Cremona players deliver in spades. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Itullian

Received this set yesterday. Fantastic set!!
There are 4 volumes.
Highly recommended!!


----------



## Itullian

Ordered !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Ordered !!!!!!!!!!!!


I listened to Op. 59, no. 3 today. They make a very polished sound - but their approach may be a little too urbane for my taste. I'll sample more via Spotify before I decide whether I really need yet another set.


----------



## Eramire156

Koeckert Quartet cycle available as a download or streaming at Amazon









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-String-Quartets-Koeckert-Quartet/dp/B084TK61HY/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=koeckert+Quartet&qid=1589482847&s=dmusic&sr=1-1









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Middle-Quartets-Koeckert-Quartet/dp/B084TFT18G/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=koeckert+Quartet&qid=1589483042&s=dmusic&sr=1-2









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-String-Quartets-Koeckert-Quartet/dp/B084T9J41J/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=koeckert+Quartet&qid=1589483042&s=dmusic&sr=1-3


----------



## Itullian

I really enjoyed their Ravel / Debussy disc so I'm sure i'll like this.
Besides, it's another cycle to revel in. 
I'm always excited to hear a new cycle


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> I listened to Op. 59, no. 3 today. They make a very polished sound - but their approach may be a little too urbane for my taste. I'll sample more via Spotify before I decide whether I really need yet another set.


Of course you do. 
There's always room for one more.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Of course you do.
> There's always room for one more.


You haven't seen my shelves...or discussed this with my wife.


----------



## Itullian

True, I'm very biased :lol:
It's only a thin little box. :devil:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

wkasimer said:


> .or discussed this with my wife.


Forget it. You will be too busy watching The Notebook with her.


----------



## JUSTO

Any opinions on the new Late Quartet set by the Brodsky Quartet (Chandos) ? Thanks.


----------



## Merl

JUSTO said:


> Any opinions on the new Late Quartet set by the Brodsky Quartet (Chandos) ? Thanks.


Excellent. I like the Brodskys. Wish they'd have recorded the lot.


----------



## Itullian

Picked up this set.
Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itullian

Well my friends. I think it's about time I updated my ridiculous list of the Beethoven string quartets.
I listen to different sets every day.
Ridiculous? Yes. But I'm happy. 

Alban Berg both sets
Alexander both sets
Amadeus
Artemis
Auryn
Belcea
Borodin
Budapest both
Casals
Cleveland
Colorado
Cremona
Cypress
Ebene
Elias
Emerson
Endellion
Gabrieli / Aeolian
Gewandhaus
Guarneri both
Hungarian mono
Italiano
Juilliard both
Kodaly
Kuss
Leipzig
Lindsays analog
Medici
Melos
Miro
Prazak
Smetana
Suske
Takacs
Tokyo RCA
Vanbrugh
Vegh stereo
Wihan

That's my current line up.
Hope you enjoy the madnees. 
Questions or comments?
:tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Well my friends. I think it's about time I updated my ridiculous list of the Beethoven string quartets.
> I listen to different sets every day.
> Ridiculous? Yes. But I'm happy.
> 
> Alban Berg both sets
> Alexander both sets
> Amadeus
> Artemis
> Auryn
> Belcea
> Borodin
> Budapest both
> Casals
> Cleveland
> Colorado
> Cremona
> Cypress
> Ebene
> Elias
> Emerson
> Endellion
> Gabrieli / Aeolian
> Gewandhaus
> Guarneri both
> Hungarian mono
> Italiano
> Juilliard both
> Kodaly
> Kuss
> Leipzig
> Lindsays analog
> Medici
> Melos
> Miro
> Prazak
> Smetana
> Suske
> Takacs
> Tokyo RCA
> Vanbrugh
> Vegh stereo
> Wihan
> 
> That's my current line up.
> Hope you enjoy the madnees.
> Questions or comments?
> :tiphat:


Do you have a top 5?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Itullian said:


> Well my friends. I think it's about time I updated my ridiculous list of the Beethoven string quartets.
> I listen to different sets every day.
> Ridiculous? Yes. But I'm happy.
> 
> Alban Berg both sets
> Alexander both sets
> Amadeus
> Artemis
> Auryn
> Belcea
> Borodin
> Budapest both
> Casals
> Cleveland
> Colorado
> Cremona
> Cypress
> Ebene
> Elias
> Emerson
> Endellion
> Gabrieli / Aeolian
> Gewandhaus
> Guarneri both
> Hungarian mono
> Italiano
> Juilliard both
> Kodaly
> Kuss
> Leipzig
> Lindsays analog
> Medici
> Melos
> Miro
> Prazak
> Smetana
> Suske
> Takacs
> Tokyo RCA
> Vanbrugh
> Vegh stereo
> Wihan
> 
> That's my current line up.
> Hope you enjoy the madnees.
> Questions or comments?
> :tiphat:


And still no Talichs?

I dunno! Some people.........:angel:


----------



## Itullian

CnC Bartok said:


> And still no Talichs?
> 
> I dunno! Some people.........:angel:


I don't like the Talich set.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> I don't like the Talich set.


It's better than the Borodins. Lol


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> It's better than the Borodins. Lol


I can't stand the recorded sound.


----------



## Itullian

Exploring this new set 
The recorded sound is excellent, realistic, clear, perfect distance and balance. 
It's a clamshell box with a beautifully done booklet with color pages. And photos from the various concerts.
Each cd is the program from each city they played in. A complete set.
More after I finish listening. 

The only possible caveat I can think of is that the quartets are not in the order of opus number.
They are grouped as at a concert. Early with late, etc,


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^
The set is awesome. Great playing and fantastic sound


----------



## perdido34

Itullian said:


> Exploring this new set
> The recorded sound is excellent, realistic, clear, perfect distance and balance.
> It's a clamshell box with a beautifully done booklet with color pages. And photos from the various concerts.
> Each cd is the program from each city they played in. A complete set.
> More after I finish listening.
> 
> The only possible caveat I can think of is that the quartets are not in the order of opus number.
> They are grouped as at a concert. Early with late, etc,


I've heard some of the Ebene set. The sound is clear, but my impression is that the mikes were close and reverb was added later--I could be wrong... And as excellent as the playing may be, the cello is more like a tenor instrument with not as much low-end as I'd prefer (cf. Soyer with Guarneri, for example).


----------



## Itullian

perdido34 said:


> I've heard some of the Ebene set. The sound is clear, but my impression is that the mikes were close and reverb was added later--I could be wrong... And as excellent as the playing may be, the cello is more like a tenor instrument with not as much low-end as I'd prefer (cf. Soyer with Guarneri, for example).


hmmm, it sounds great to me.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Exploring this new set
> The recorded sound is excellent, realistic, clear, perfect distance and balance.


The sound is a little too close for my taste, at least on the first two discs. I assume that was done to minimize audience participation, but at the same time it will make all of the venues sound the same, which kind of defeats the purpose of recording in multiple cities.


----------



## wkasimer

wkasimer said:


> The sound is a little too close for my taste, at least on the first two discs. I assume that was done to minimize audience participation, but at the same time it will make all of the venues sound the same, which kind of defeats the purpose of recording in multiple cities.


I also wish that they had included applause. I know that many people find that objectionable, but if you're going to record a live performance, why not include the audience response?


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> The only possible caveat I can think of is that the quartets are not in the order of opus number.
> They are grouped as at a concert. Early with late, etc,


That's not a big deal to me, at least in this case, where there's an actual good reason to do so. It bothers me more when it seems to be done just to be perverse (the first ABQ set was issued helter-skelter, but the most recent issue has the quartets in order). I do wish, though, that Erato had indicated on the back of the clamshell box which quartets are on which disc.

And despite my reservations about the sound, I'm really enjoying this set.


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> That's not a big deal to me, at least in this case, where there's an actual good reason to do so. It bothers me more when it seems to be done just to be perverse (the first ABQ set was issued helter-skelter, but the most recent issue has the quartets in order). I do wish, though, that Erato had indicated on the back of the clamshell box which quartets are on which disc.
> 
> And despite my reservations about the sound, I'm really enjoying this set.


I am too. I prefer the quartets in order too, but once in a while I don't mind something different.
And I am really enjoying the playing on this set. 
Beautiful booklet too!!!


----------



## Knorf

I'm somewhat surprised at the lack of interest on this forum in the last Tokyo Quartet Beethoven cycle, on Harmonia Mundi SACDs. I think it's absolutely fantastic, beating their very good RCA set, and it was immediately one of my all-time favorite Beethoven cycles. Indeed, these recordings are some of my favorite string quartet performances, period!

I'm very sure many other string quartet enthusiasts would find much to enjoy in this cycle. In addition to wonderfully musical, thoughtful, and polished performances, the recording quality is outstanding.


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> I'm somewhat surprised at the lack of interest on this forum in the last Tokyo Quartet Beethoven cycle, on Harmonia Mundi SACDs. I think it's absolutely fantastic, beating their very good RCA set, and it was immediately one of my all-time favorite Beethoven cycles. Indeed, these recordings are some of my favorite string quartet performances, period!
> 
> I'm very sure many other string quartet enthusiasts would find much to enjoy in this cycle. In addition to wonderfully musical, thoughtful, and polished performances, the recording quality is outstanding.


I agree, mate. It's excellent. I love their first cycle just as much. The recording of the HM one is very special. They give them sound to die for.


----------



## wkasimer

Knorf said:


> I'm somewhat surprised at the lack of interest on this forum in the last Tokyo Quartet Beethoven cycle, on Harmonia Mundi SACDs. I think it's absolutely fantastic, beating their very good RCA set, and it was immediately one of my all-time favorite Beethoven cycles. Indeed, these recordings are some of my favorite string quartet performances, period!
> 
> I'm very sure many other string quartet enthusiasts would find much to enjoy in this cycle. In addition to wonderfully musical, thoughtful, and polished performances, the recording quality is outstanding.


I bought it when it was first issued, and was disappointed. Compared to the Tokyo Quartet's first recording, and any number of other recordings, I thought that the remake was well played but low on energy.


----------



## Knorf

wkasimer said:


> I bought it when it was first issued, and was disappointed. Compared to the Tokyo Quartet's first recording, and any number of other recordings, I thought that the remake was well played but low on energy.


I definitely do not find it so, nor even understand how one could perceive it as low energy. But so it is! No one necessarily hears things the same.

I re-listened to Op. 59 No. 3 today just to confirm I'm not mad.

I'm not.

This is a very dynamic set of recordings, not low energy at all. Tempi are on the brisk side, the sound is fabulous, they bring out accents, and they create wonderfully large dynamic and color contrasts. Also, the intonation is flawless.


----------



## Merl

The Grosse Fugue on the HM edition is probably one of the best around. They nailed it first time around but the HM account is the highlight of the set, for me.


----------



## jegreenwood

Knorf said:


> I definitely do not find it so, nor even understand how one could perceive it as low energy. But so it is! No one necessarily hears things the same.
> 
> I re-listened to Op. 59 No. 3 today just to confirm I'm not mad.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> This is a very dynamic set of recordings, not low energy at all. Tempi are on the brisk side, the sound is fabulous, they bring out accents, and they create wonderfully large dynamic and color contrasts. Also, the intonation is flawless.


I have it. I found the tone gorgeous, and I wouldn't say low energy, I would say relaxed, compared to some of my other recordings.


----------



## Itullian

Here I go again. 
Another one to the hoard. :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> Here I go again.
> Another one to the hoard. :lol:


On my computer screen, I can't read the name of the group (red lettering on black).


----------



## wkasimer

jegreenwood said:


> On my computer screen, I can't read the name of the group (red lettering on black).


Philharmonia Quartett Berlin


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Here I go again.
> Another one to the hoard. :lol:


Did you actually buy this set? Some of it is available on streaming services, but annoyingly, selected movements are not.


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> Did you actually buy this set? Some of it is available on streaming services, but annoyingly, selected movements are not.


Yup, I'm a cd guy.


----------



## Itullian

I can't believe I finally found this!!!
Been looking for a year!
Shipped all the way from Italy!
Arrived today. I've been holding my breath for a month.
Guess what I'll be doing today? 

Listening to the first 3 quartets.
Awesome! Beautiful gorgeous sound.
I'm thrilled 
I didn't realize it was live, sounds great with some applause after each work


----------



## Jokke

Available on spotify!


----------



## jegreenwood

Jokke said:


> Available on spotify!


Also available on Tidal (although in two volumes?).


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Well my friends. I think it's about time I updated my ridiculous list of the Beethoven string quartets.
> I listen to different sets every day.
> Ridiculous? Yes. But I'm happy.
> 
> Alban Berg both sets
> Alexander both sets
> Amadeus
> Artemis
> Auryn
> Belcea
> Borodin
> Budapest both
> Casals
> Cleveland
> Colorado
> Cremona
> Cypress
> Ebene
> Elias
> Emerson
> Endellion
> Gabrieli / Aeolian
> Gewandhaus
> Guarneri both
> Hungarian mono
> Italiano
> Juilliard both
> Kodaly
> Kuss
> Leipzig
> Lindsays analog
> Medici
> Melos
> Miro
> Prazak
> Smetana
> Suske
> Takacs
> Tokyo RCA
> Vanbrugh
> Vegh stereo
> Wihan
> 
> That's my current line up.
> Hope you enjoy the madnees.
> Questions or comments?
> :tiphat:


Since my last post i have added a few sets to my hoard.

The Tokyo Harmonia Mundi set
The Philharmonia Quartet Berlin
The Goldner String Quartet
The Talich Quartet

Very fine sets, but i think Goldner takes the cake 

I'll try and rank the bunch if my brain can take it.
But it will be tough!


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Since my last post i have added a few sets to my hoard.
> 
> The Tokyo Harmonia Mundi set
> The Philharmonia Quartet Berlin
> The Goldner String Quartet
> The Talich Quartet
> 
> Very fine sets, but i think Goldner takes the cake
> 
> I'll try and rank the bunch if my brain can take it.
> But it will be tough!


I gave up trying to rank them years ago. I change my mind too often in the SQs. I do have some sets I return to more than others but I've still got 3 sets to go through (Ebene, Kuss and Leipzig).


----------



## Knorf

My mind changes too often in any of the big repertoire to have a clear no. 1 "favorite," string quartets included. Maybe especially quartets. And the Beethoven Quartets are big, big pieces, with extraordinary depth and complexity. Therefore, it really is impossible in this repertoire for one recording to ever have all of the answers. 

In fact, not that I've heard them all, but I speculate that all of the recordings there are of Beethoven String Quartets collectively will still not tell you everything there is to know about that music. Music is the closest thing we have to a sensory expression of the infinite.


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> My mind changes too often in any of the big repertoire to have a clear no. 1 "favorite," string quartets included. Maybe especially quartets. And the Beethoven Quartets are big, big pieces, with extraordinary depth and complexity. Therefore, it really is impossible in this repertoire for one recording to ever have all of the answers.
> 
> In fact, not that I've heard them all, but I speculate that all of the recordings there are of Beethoven String Quartets collectively will still not tell you everything there is to know about that music. Music is the closest thing we have to a sensory expression of the infinite.


i agree, that's why i have so many 
i would just try to describe the sound and the general approach.
Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Itullian

Discovered a new cycle 




























Listening to the late quartets.
Love it!


----------



## Caroline

Itullian said:


> I'm gonna post my journey through these awesome works so far. Hope you enjoy the ride.
> Alphabetically:
> 
> Alan Berg 1st cycle, ADD/DDD,EMI very good sound & performance, required listening
> Artemis, Virgin,DDD very good sound and performance
> Belcea, Alpha,DDD, very good sound & performance
> Borodin, Chandos,DDD, very good sound and performance
> Budapest,Sony,mono, good mono sound, good performance
> Cremona Quatetto,Audite,DDD, superb sound and playing, a favorite
> Cypress, Avie,DDD,very good sound and performance, a fav
> Emerson, DGG,DDD,very good sound and performance
> Guarneri, Brilliant,DDD,very good sound & performance, a favorite
> Hungarian, EMI, mono, good mono sound, great performance
> Italiano Quartetto,Philips/Decca,ADD, very good sound & great performance, a classic
> Juilliard live, CBS,DDD, very good sound & performance, has the excitement of a live performance
> Leipzig,MDG,DDD, excellent sound & performance
> Takacs,Decca,DDD, excellent sound and performance
> Prazak,PRAGA,DDD, fantastic sound & great performance, a fav
> Tokyo, RCA,DDD, excellent sound and performance, a fav
> Vegh, Digitals,mono, pretty good sound for mono & great performance.
> Vermeer, Warner, DDD, very good sound & performance
> 
> Here's where I know some will disagree with me.
> Cycles I did not care too much for.
> Talich, I just can't get by the recorded sound, I've tried many times and I give up. That violin,UGH.
> Gewandhaus, I just don't care for the light sound the cycle has.
> No gravitas at all. I always feel like I need to turn up the volume.
> Colorado, it's not bad, I just don't like the prominence of the 1st violin and I have heard better performances.
> Elias, just heard samples but the strident first violin kills me.
> Orford, excellent playing but the volume fluctuates up and down with different quartets.
> 
> I'm still waiting to receive in the mail the Smetana and Lindsays so I'll update later on those.
> 
> I have the first 2 volumes of the Cuarteto Casals on Harmonia Mundi and love them.
> 
> The surprise so far is the Cypress cycle on Avie. I just love the sound and performance there.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this and I'm sure some interesting comments will follow.
> Thank for reading this. :tiphat:


I noticed you don't have the Amadeus SQ listed on your first post and didn't go through all the pages... [DG Recording (1961) - ADD] . Sound quality not bad, nice interpretation.









What about Pascal?

For early recordings of Alban Berg - what year - and why? I see on presto they have several earlier ones.

For Tokyo, the sound quality is excellent, but lacks the 'feeling' of the Amadeus.


----------



## Caroline

To hear more of the music - that is understand more about the SQs - and for an accessible book - does anyone have any thoughts on the following (or other reference)...

Inside Beethoven’s Quartets: History, Performance, Interpretation (Lockwood) 
The Beethoven Quartets (Kerman)
The String Quartets of Beethoven (Kinderman)
Beethoven for a Later Age: The Journey of a String Quartet (Dusinberre)

Thanks,
Caroline

p.s. Here is an interesting-looking work by Kahn (don't know him) "Beethoven and the Grosse Fuge: Music, Meaning, and Beethoven's Most Difficult Work" - has anyone read this?


----------



## KenOC

Caroline said:


> To hear more of the music - that is understand more about the SQs - and for an accessible book - does anyone have any thoughts on the following (or other reference)...
> 
> Inside Beethoven's Quartets: History, Performance, Interpretation (Lockwood)
> The Beethoven Quartets (Kerman)
> The String Quartets of Beethoven (Kinderman)
> Beethoven for a Later Age: The Journey of a String Quartet (Dusinberre)
> 
> Thanks,
> Caroline
> 
> p.s. Here is an interesting-looking work by Kahn (don't know him) "Beethoven and the Grosse Fuge: Music, Meaning, and Beethoven's Most Difficult Work" - has anyone read this?


I have the Kerman book, which is pretty good but in some ways weird. I think I left a review on Amazon, more details there.


----------



## Itullian

Caroline said:


> I noticed you don't have the Amadeus SQ listed on your first post and didn't go through all the pages... [DG Recording (1961) - ADD] . Sound quality not bad, nice interpretation.
> 
> View attachment 142775
> 
> 
> What about Pascal?
> 
> For early recordings of Alban Berg - what year - and why? I see on presto they have several earlier ones.
> 
> For Tokyo, the sound quality is excellent, but lacks the 'feeling' of the Amadeus.


The Pascal has its good points, but i find the recording kinda rough.
At the time i didn't have the Amadeus because for a while it was very hard to find.
i now have the new box and it's one on my favorites, 
I need to update my list. Good project for this week.


----------



## Caroline

KenOC said:


> I have the Kerman book, which is pretty good but in some ways weird. I think I left a review on Amazon, more details there.


Thanks much. Your well-written analysis helped me to determine that this isn't the book for me. Some of the author's comments, which you cited, helped me to know I'll choose another book. Imagine the author speaking (your excerpts quoted by you from the review) of the main theme's "rare flatulence" and says, "Few movements in Beethoven...stretch their material so unscrupulously." Thanks again.


----------



## Itullian

So, Here's an update of my sets. 3 stars for my top tier, 2 for my second.
i hope i got em all.

Alban Berg, both sets, 3
Alcan 3
Alexander, both sets, 3
Amadeus 3
Artemis 3
Auryn 3
Belcea 3
Borodin 3
Budapest, both, 2
Cleveland 3 
Colorado 3
Cremona 3
Cuarteto Casals, 3
Cypress 3
Ebene 3
Elias 3
Emerson 3
Endellion 3
Gabrielli/Aeolian 3
Gewandhaus 3
Goldner 3
Guarneri, both 3
Hungarian, mono 3
Italiano 3
Juilliard 3
Kodaly 3
Kuss 2
Leipzig 3
Lindsays, first 3
Medici 2
Melos 3
Miro 2
New Budapest 3
Orion 3
Philharmonia Quartet Berlin 3
Prazak 3
Smetana 3
Takacs 3
Talich 2
Tokyo, both 3
Vanbrugh 3
Vegh, stereo 3
Vermeer 3
Wihan 3

As you can see, there are a lot of great sets out there.
I think I have the ones I want.
Any questions are welcome.
Thanks for looking. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> So, Here's an update of my sets. 3 stars for my top tier, 2 for my second.
> i hope i got em all.
> 
> Alban Berg, both sets, 3
> Alcan 3
> Alexander, both sets, 3
> Amadeus 3
> Artemis 3
> Auryn 3
> Belcea 3
> Borodin 3
> Budapest, both, 3
> Cleveland 3
> Colorado 3
> Cremona 3
> Cuarteto Casals, 3
> Cypress 3
> Ebene 3
> Elias 3
> Emerson 3
> Endellion 3
> Gabrielli/Aeolian 3
> Gewandhaus 3
> Goldner 3
> Guarneri, both 3
> Hungarion, mono 3
> Italiano 3
> Juilliard 3
> Kodaly, both 3
> Kuss 3
> Leipzig 3
> Lindsays, first 3
> Medici 2
> Melos 3
> Miro 3
> New Budapest 3
> Orion 3
> Philharmonia Quartet Berlin 3
> Prazak 3
> Smetana 3
> Takacs 3
> Talich 2
> Tokyo, both 3
> Vanbrugh 3
> Vegh, stereo 3
> Vermeer 3
> Wihan 3
> 
> As you can see, there are a lot of great sets out there.
> I think I have the ones I want.
> Any questions are welcome.
> Thanks for looking. :tiphat:


Stop being so generous with your ratings, Itullian, LOL.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Stop being so generous with your ratings, Itullian, LOL.


I thought the same thing. Only two recordings didn't make it to the top tier? Where's the bottom tier?


----------



## Itullian

None on the bottom.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> I thought the same thing. Only two recordings didn't make it to the top tier? Where's the bottom tier?


It's like Lake Woebegone - everyone is above average...


----------



## Caroline

Merl said:


> Stop being so generous with your ratings, Itullian, LOL.


Do you think rankings might be useful? Maybe put your top 5, bottom 5 and everything else grouped in the middle as to how close they are to the bottom or the top?


----------



## Caroline

The recording on Beethoven's original SQ instruments (gift from Lichnowsky ~ 1803) of Op. 18/4 and 59/3 is rewarding and of obvious historical interest if you like HIP and period instruments. It is available only from the Beethoven-haus on media. It has attractive packaging as well.


----------



## wkasimer

Caroline said:


> The recording on Beethoven's original SQ instruments (gift from Lichnowsky ~ 1803) of Op. 18/4 and 59/3 is rewarding and of obvious historical interest if you like HIP and period instruments. It is available only from the Beethoven-haus on media. It has attractive packaging as well.
> 
> View attachment 142819


I agree - this is a magnficent CD. Available on Amazon, but at a ridiculous price.

If you like HIP Beethoven, don't neglect these two:


----------



## Caroline

wkasimer said:


> I agree - this is a magnficent CD. Available on Amazon, but at a ridiculous price.
> 
> If you like HIP Beethoven, don't neglect these two:
> 
> View attachment 142824
> 
> 
> View attachment 142826


I did not see it on Amazon (I looked because I was curious) - but bought mine here - and yes - pricey - plus the shipping. The positive was that it took only 7 business days for me to receive it.

https://www.beethoven.de/en/shop/cds-beethoven-haus/beethovens-string-instruments


----------



## annaw

Caroline said:


> I did not see it on Amazon (I looked because I was curious) - but bought mine here - and yes - pricey - plus the shipping. The positive was that it took only 7 business days for me to receive it.
> 
> https://www.beethoven.de/en/shop/cds-beethoven-haus/beethovens-string-instruments


I think the Op. 59/3 was also reissued in Beethoven 2020 Period instrument set (can be bought from Presto and sampled on Spotify). For those interested, the original release can be bought from German Amazon for 4€ + postage .


----------



## Itullian

The Eybler Quartet use period instruments and have recorded Opus 18, 1-6
at the present time.


----------



## Merl

Caroline said:


> Do you think rankings might be useful? Maybe put your top 5, bottom 5 and everything else grouped in the middle as to how close they are to the bottom or the top?


It's hard to rate LVB SQ cycles as some performers do certain quartets better than others (eg the Vermeer do the middles better than the others, IMO). There are a few sets that I rarely play though (eg Borodin, Barylli, Pascal, Medici, Vegh 1st, Vanbrugh) not because they are poor but because they are either poorly recorded, inconsistent or don't have the spark of better sets.


----------



## Caroline

Merl said:


> It's hard to rate LVB SQ cycles as some performers do certain quartets better than others (eg the Vermeer do the middles better than the others, IMO). There are a few sets that I rarely play though (eg Borodin, Barylli, Pascal, Medici, Vegh 1st, Vanbrugh) not because they are poor but because they are either poorly recorded, inconsistent or don't have the spark of better sets.


Thanks, Merl. That makes much sense. I'll go back through the thread to see what cherry picking I can do before I start sampling.


----------



## jegreenwood

The only HIP recordings I have of Beethoven's quartets is Op. 18 performed by the Smithson String Quartet (led by Jaap Schroder). It was an early CD release, but I have always been impressed by the performances and the sound.


----------



## Itullian

There are different approaches too. Some simple, some high powered. Some have sound that is very close up, some have air around the playing.
Some relaxed, some aggressive.

A good cycle to start with would be the Alban Berg on EMI.
The Italiano, The Takacs and the Alexander 2.
Are all excellent.


----------



## Caroline

All helpful guidance on selecting another set - period and contemporary. Waffling between Berg/EMI and Takacs now. That could change after more test listening.  

I'll contact the Beethoven Haus about a cycle recording - which I may have overlooked, etc. I'll share what I find out.


----------



## Caroline

The preponderance of these seem to be downloads only...at least on presto.

The Alban Berg EMI (I had not released it is remastered from the late '60s), and the Takács Quartet Middle and Early SQs, for example. It is also hard to find a box set...the Italianos complete set gets positive 'reviews' for Op. 18 and fine on middle - but less so on late and der Grosse Fuge.

Found the Busch on pristine...pretty amazing
https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pacm093?_pos=1&_sid=4d6779bec&_ss=r


----------



## Merl

If you have a streaming service I'd strongly recommend anyone to listen there first and find a set that suits their preferences. We're like kids in a sweet shop with LVB SQ cycles. I agree with Itullian, though, that there are some sets that are highly rated by many. They may or may not be best available but they are often recommended and I'd add my personal recommendation for the ones below. Again, they might not be my favourites but are all very fine. 

Alban Berg
Takacs
Alexander (2nd cycle on Foghorn)
Tokyo (1st)
Italiano
Leipzig 
Belcea

Ive actually left a couple of my personal faves off this list as they are more contentious and have things in them that others may not like. The above is merely a list of ones with consistently very good reviews, that are easily recommendable to most punters and are popular ones on here. You really can't go wrong with any of the above sets.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> If you have a streaming service I'd strongly recommend anyone to listen there first and find a set that suits their preferences. We're like kids in a sweet shop with LVB SQ cycles. I agree with Itullian, though, that there are some sets that are highly rated by many. They may or may not be best available but they are often recommended and I'd add my personal recommendation for the ones below. Again, they might not be my favourites but are all very fine.
> 
> Alban Berg
> Takacs
> Alexander (2nd cycle on Foghorn)
> Tokyo (1st)
> Italiano
> Leipzig
> Belcea
> 
> Ive actually left a couple of my personal faves off this list as they are more contentious and have things in them that others may not like. The above is merely a list of ones with consistently very good reviews, that are easily recommendable to most punters and are popular ones on here. You really can't go wrong with any of the above sets.


Please tell me that contentious means they were havening whispered arguments while playing.


----------



## Caroline

Thanks to everyone for your sharing your knowledge about SQ recordings. I thought I'd post what I chose to add to the Tokyo and Amadeus sets in my collection:

Alban Berg Quartet: Complete String Quartets box set (Warner Release Date: 22nd Mar 2019)
Takács Quartet - Late String Quartets (Decca Release Date: 31st Jan 2005). After reading reviews about the fast tempo at the end of the middle quartets and some other tepid comments, I decided to pass. I would like to purchase the Early SQ by them.

Busch (via pristine) are on my list. It was a difficult choice between them (early and late) and the Takács.
https://www.pristineclassical.com/search?q=beethoven+string+quartets+busch+NOT+title:CD&type=Product

Also purchased the Winter's book as a start.

Again - kindest thanks for generous feedback.


----------



## wkasimer

Has anyone heard this yet?:









I listened to some of it via Spotify, and am impressed.


----------



## Itullian

It comes out on the 20th and i will be ordering it.
I ordered their Schumann cd to check them out and it is excellent.


----------



## Caroline

Update: Beethoven Haus returned that only the early SQs have been performed on Beethoven's instruments. I highly recommend them.

I obtained the Kinderman book on the SQs and look forward to learning something from it.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set in excellent sound


----------



## Bogdan

I've heard quite a few versions, but for me nobody comes close to the Beethoven Quartet in these works. There was a release of the complete set which disappeared quickly, but it looks like they're trying again:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-Quartets-Quartet-Melodiya-1002587/dp/B084DGCMGN/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=beethoven+quartet&qid=1601044637&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Open Lane

Just got the tokyo quartet set (my first). Love it so far. Great music


----------



## Caroline

Open Lane said:


> Just got the tokyo quartet set (my first). Love it so far. Great music


Congratulations! They were my first SQ set as well. I hope you are enoying them.


----------



## DavidA

Caroline said:


> Thanks to everyone for your sharing your knowledge about SQ recordings. I thought I'd post what I chose to add to the Tokyo and Amadeus sets in my collection:
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet: Complete String Quartets box set (Warner Release Date: 22nd Mar 2019)
> Takács Quartet - Late String Quartets (Decca Release Date: 31st Jan 2005). After reading reviews about the fast tempo at the end of the middle quartets and some other tepid comments, I decided to pass. I would like to purchase the Early SQ by them.
> 
> Busch (via pristine) are on my list. It was a difficult choice between them (early and late) and the Takács.
> https://www.pristineclassical.com/search?q=beethoven+string+quartets+busch+NOT+title:CD&type=Product
> 
> Also purchased the Winter's book as a start.
> 
> Again - kindest thanks for generous feedback.


Takacs is tremendous. I don't know who wrote the reviews but they were duff. Dusinberre's book also worth Reading

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-...=1601308349&sprefix=Dusinberre,aps,151&sr=8-1


----------



## KenOC

DavidA said:


> Takacs is tremendous. I don't know who wrote the reviews but they were duff...


Agree. The Takac is my go-to cycle (and I have a lot of them). They always do what is necessary.


----------



## Merl

DavidA said:


> Takacs is tremendous. I don't know who wrote the reviews but they were duff. Dusinberre's book also worth Reading
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-...=1601308349&sprefix=Dusinberre,aps,151&sr=8-1


I agree with DavidA. The only slightly iffy review of the Takacs cycle I've ever seen is from those clowns at All Music (please totally disregard most of their reviews, they never correlate with what most classical music fans actually think). They said it was too driven and muscular but then recommended it then gave it 7/10. Utter pillocks. All the major sites love it. ClassicsToday (Hurwitz didn't review it for once) unanimously refer to it as 'The Reference', whilst Gramophone said, "This set completes one of the best available Beethoven quartet cycles, possibly the finest in an already rich digital market, more probing than the pristine Emersons or Alban Bergs (live), more refined than the gutsy and persuasive Lindsays, and less consciously stylised than the Juilliards. ". The Guardian referred to it as such," It is impossible to exaggerate the beauty of the tone-colours that these four musicians achieve... If late Beethoven is the Holy Grail of quartet playing, then the Takács Quartet has found it". That's just 3 critics who hold it in high esteem. Give me an hour and I'd put another 10 reviews up from the big hitters. But don't just take their word for it. Listen yourself and I can guarantee that you'll come to the same conclusion. It's one of the classic cycles and it's one of the few I measure all others against when I get a new set (and I have most of them).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bill H. said:


> Itullian--those are the later CD series of Cleveland Quartet recordings, with a change or two in the Quartet's personnel. The CQ also recorded a full Beethoven cycle starting in the 70s or so, but they were ONLY released on RCA LPs. They were never reissued in any format that I've been able to determine. Same for other rep they recorded for Victor.
> 
> As it turns out, my younger son Brian did his BS in Violin Performance at the New England Conservatory as a student of Donald Weilerstein, the Quartet's founding 1st Violin (and has continued some studies with him as an Artist Diploma student at Juilliard). Some years ago, we tracked down as many of the original Cleveland Q's RCA recordings that we could find, including the entire Beethoven cycle, and transferred them. Don had never heard the recordings himself, so we burned them all to CDs for him, and then made available the transfers to NEC students first, but now to anyone who wants them.
> 
> If you go to this link on my Google Docs, you'll find folders for all the early Cleveland Quartet RCA LP transfers we made, including the Beethoven Cycle (subdivided into folders for the Early, Middle and Late Quartets).
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByTWd_3f2RpST0h5SkxiQ3p2Ymc?usp=sharing
> 
> These zipped files are in mp3 (320 kbps) format, essentially untouched sonically except for declicking and some LP noise reduction applied.
> 
> Anyone who might be interested, feel free. There's also Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schubert, Haydn, Dvorak, even some Ives!
> Bill H.
> 
> [Post edit: After we did these transfers, a website popped up that is the Cleveland Quartet's official historical site--including links to stream their early LP releases, so they are now "available" by other means] www.clevelandquartet.com


I'm bumping this up. Since it has been over a year this was made available and some may have missed it.


----------



## Eramire156

I've been listening to both Cleveland cycles lately, I prefer the Telarc cycle to the old RCA set, I think the Telarc cycle gets deeper into the music, I sometimes feel the earlier RCA set is a little too aggressive to let the music speak for itself, but I wouldn’t want to be without either set, and hope against hope that Sony will bring the RCA set on CD.


----------



## Slug

Have just scanned through this thread and thought I'd chime in by suggesting the Op.18 quartets recorded by Quatuor Mosaiques on naïve. An incredibly refreshing and beautiful take on these works that I highly recommend. You'll be lucky to find them at a decent price though!


----------



## thejewk

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I'm bumping this up. Since it has been over a year this was made available and some may have missed it.


Thanks for that, I got hold of the Alban Berg Quartett set on EMI today, and this will be a good thing to compare it with. Thanks for the efforts and interesting story as well.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Exploring this new set
> The recorded sound is excellent, realistic, clear, perfect distance and balance.
> It's a clamshell box with a beautifully done booklet with color pages. And photos from the various concerts.
> Each cd is the program from each city they played in. A complete set.
> More after I finish listening.
> 
> The only possible caveat I can think of is that the quartets are not in the order of opus number.
> They are grouped as at a concert. Early with late, etc,


I'm listening to this quartet on Spotify and I love their playing. My only complete set is Tokyo RCA which is really flawless as far as the uniform great playing and beautiful sound without a trace of unpleasant stridency. But I'm looking for something with a bit more drive and youthful energy and the Quatuor Ebene delivers. If there are any other ensembles that fit this description I'd be interested in giving them a listen. I really need that drive and energy when called for as well as some depth and lyricism to keep me interested throughout all 16 quartets.


----------



## starthrower

After listening to a few quartets on Spotify I decided to order the Erato set.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to this quartet on Spotify and I love their playing. My only complete set is Tokyo RCA which is really flawless as far as the uniform great playing and beautiful sound without a trace of unpleasant stridency. But I'm looking for something with a bit more drive and youthful energy and the Quatuor Ebene delivers. If there are any other ensembles that fit this description I'd be interested in giving them a listen. I really need that drive and energy when called for as well as some depth and lyricism to keep me interested throughout all 16 quartets.


Artemis Quartet.


----------



## Itullian

Drive and energy.
Takacs
Cremona
The new live juilliard.
They play their butts off.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> After listening to a few quartets on Spotify I decided to order the Erato set.


You'll like it.


----------



## Itullian

These sets are the same even though one says ADD and one says DDD,
The 1983 live Library of Congress concerts.


----------

